# Asus G72GX-RBBX05 Review



## identitycrisis

Nice Review, I actually went to bestbuy to buy this machine yesterday, I ended up saving myself some money, and got the 15.6" base model.

Only downer to the base rig is the P7450 cpu in it. Even the 15.6" has excellent build quality.

Do you find that the glossy surface attracts finger prints? (another reason I didn't go with the 17.3" model)

Great machine! Enjoy!

You should show the bottom, and how easy it is to access the entire underside of the motherboard... Just a suggestion!


----------



## Tobuk

Okay, I updated it with more pictures of the underside.

And to answer your question about fingerprints, yes, it attracts a lot of them. But, they don't show much unless you look at the laptop at an angle where it reflects light, and it cleans up really easy. The touchpad actually works best when there's a little natural oil/grease on it from your fingers.


----------



## rpgman1

Made me wish I had an Asus laptop to replace my Compaq Presario. How much was it? Since I'm job hunting, I might just do some window shopping to see if those Asus laptops are decent gaming machines.


----------



## identitycrisis

Looking at that, and hearing what you had to say about the fingerprints, really makes me wish i had spent a little more, its just so big. too bad I opened the 15.6"









Also: good to know about the cooler, I might need to pick one of those up, my friend has the NZXT, seems like a worthwhile purchase.

great idea, maybe I should do one of the G60VX. Hehe


----------



## Emmanuel

Looks so much like the internals of the P-6831FX, P6860-FX, P-7811FX, P-7801u and P-7805u lol, the whole Gateway FX serie!


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmanuel* 
Looks so much like the internals of the P-6831FX, P6860-FX, P-7811FX, P-7801u and P-7805u lol, the whole Gateway FX serie!

I don't think so, the layout is completely different. ALL P-68xx and P-78xx and P-79xx share the same chassis. Same cooling, same layout, etc. But it's all arranged differently...
http://img194.imageshack.us/i/02laptopbottomn.jpg/

What I think is funny is how bloody hot my old P-7805u would get even under normal use, and it has two fans and heatsinks. The G72GX only has one fan and stays way cooler.


----------



## anthonyrun

Ive been looking at this laptop as well so thank you very much for doing a review... I however am still stuck on the Gateway FX. It seems to offer a little more for a little less.

For anyone with knowledge of the Gateway fx P-7915u, what are you opinions?


----------



## Tobuk

The P-79xx uses the same chassis as the 78xx and even the 68xx, which IMO is getting a little dated. Performance wise, you will get the same thing as the Asus for $100 or so less. You just can't overclock it... It's a good laptop, no doubt. I'm just more impressed by the design quality of the Asus.


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

I just picked 1 of these up Friday and absolutly love it!The keys on the board are amazingly soft and have a good feel.The performance is oustanding.


----------



## magmore

I have had mine for almost a week now. I play games and surf the net . My older computer was huge monster with multiple fans and made a LOT of noise. I like how quite this is .
So far I have only played Borderlands on and have not over clocked it. The games runs great. There was a installing issue but I think that was more of a windows 7 issue than an Asus issue.
i got it at bestbuy $1149.00 . I think it is a bestbuy exclusive as i could not find any otehr deals online. I paid a bit extra to haver them remove a lot of the "crap" that it normally comes with . There is still a lot of stuff on it . I am wondering if you can let me know what asus exclusive stuff I can safely remove. I hate that it loads microsoft messenger whenever it starts. Probably a windows 7 thing that I have not been able to figure out . Aside from overclocking can anyone help me streamilne it a bit? Thanjks in advance . And maybe suggest a good carrying case. there are not to many for a laptop this large .


----------



## Tobuk

The only Asus anything I left installed is ASUS LifeFrame3, which powers the webcam, and the Turbo Gear Extreme, which lets you overclock the CPU. You can really remove all of it "Safely," as in your laptop will not be crippled or something. You will just lose whatever feature that is. Honestly, none of them matter to me except the Turbo Gear to overclock the CPU.

As for Messenger starting when Windows starts, that's an option you need to turn off in Windows Messenger. I'm not sure where the checkbox is, but there will be one somewhere in the options tabs that says "Load Windows Messenger when Windows start" or something similar. Just uncheck it.

I use an Osprey Elroy messenger bag to pack it and my school books around. Really nice bag. The laptop is kind of a tight fit, but it works great.
http://www.amazon.com/Osprey-Elroy-C...0346987&sr=8-4


----------



## GekzOverlord

i was just looking at this laptop









seems the best thing for me to do is to buy it from america and get it shipped, costs waay too much in the uk something like Â£500 more


----------



## bulmung

Very nice review and great laptop.


----------



## cometman

i owned the 6831fx but when it got stolen and i got my insurance i got the g72gx and i have to say the asus is a better machine overall.


----------



## magmore

That is exactly what I needed.


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

Hey, for people who own this laptop, How is the sound card on it? Does anyone have a higher end pair of cans/speakers that can attest to the onboard audio?


----------



## savagebunny

Oh snap! That is a beauty


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

Hump de bump


----------



## Dark_Dragon

Hello all...I have some questions that you might be able to ask. my old laptop had soda spilt over it by my cat, just took it to best buy to have them do what they could but i have been told that it may be a total lost, with that said ive been looking at laptops that are of the same price or configuration.
old laptop Toshiba Qosmio gx 804 2.0 duel core
nvidia 9200gs turbocache 256 MB Deciaded max allicaled 1791 MB total 2041 MB
HDD 320 sata 5400 rpm
18.4 true brite
4 gb ram DDR2
i wanted to know if i get the asus g72gx-rbbx09 if it is worth losing $1000 on my claim.
current spec of the asus laptop are:
intel Core 2 Quad core 2.0 (how much overclocking can be done)
17.3 HD LCD
6 GB DDR2 (what is the max the broad will take)
SATA 640 GB 7200 RPM
Nvidia GeForce gtx 260m 1GB GDD3

Thanks for your input into this in advance


----------



## Tobuk

Short answer, yes.

The ASUS will be a much better performer than that Toshiba. If you want to save a hundred bucks, get the RBBX05, with the 2.53Ghz Dual-core CPU. Performance will be about the same.


----------



## Dark_Dragon

what do you thind the max overclock would be on a quad core 2.0
and does the tubro program allow to overclock GPU as well
what is the max ram that asus laps can take

thanks


----------



## JBERARD

Anyone happen to have the Gallapago game that shipped with it? I deleted the partition that apparently had the factory installed best buy programs. My wife loves that game.

JDB


----------



## Shayd

I also got this Asus (best gaming pc for this price) and now GPU is overheating 85C and gpu downclockes until reboot, same without cover, i can play without cover with cooling pad which is lame! This pc should play games without any overheating. Its going back to Best buy, don't buy this crap. Downclocked and still overheating? Hope you die asus!


----------



## Astreb06

Hey Tobuk,
I have setfsb to overclock the CPU, do you know the PLL code by chance? Also, I hear those that used this program said the CPU would max out at 2.0 GHz when going to the "computer properties" to look at it. So I just ignore this when I attempted to do this? I heard it is higher when the computer is in safe mode at 2.53 GHz I think it was.


----------



## Tobuk

Shayd, your GPU should not be shutting down at 85C. 90C is the "safe" limit, so if you're getting problems at 85C, I would blame the graphics card. Try getting a replacement laptop or something from BestBuy.

I'm not sure about the SetFSB stuff Astreb as I don't use it. I just use the ASUS Turbo Gear program to set it at 2.9Ghz, which is plenty fast for me.


----------



## Astreb06

Tobuk, I have a quad core so the Asus program doesn't allow me to OC the CPU. I only have standard and Power saving mode. So I have to find other alternatives. But thanks for your help.


----------



## Orpheu

Hi Tobuk, how do you overclock de GPU?


----------



## Tobuk

The laptop comes with an ASUS utility called Turbo Gear that lets you overclock the CPU on the fly within Windows. It has a standard mode, overclock mode (which you can set between 3-15% overclock), or power saver (which lowers the voltage as well). The utility resets the CPU speed and voltage depending on which mode you set it to.


----------



## Orpheu

Hi Tobuk, I want to know about the GPU please. Overclocking back to normal, how?


----------



## ZainyAntics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magmore* 
I have had mine for almost a week now. I play games and surf the net . My older computer was huge monster with multiple fans and made a LOT of noise. I like how quite this is .
So far I have only played Borderlands on and have not over clocked it. The games runs great. There was a installing issue but I think that was more of a windows 7 issue than an Asus issue.
i got it at bestbuy $1149.00 . I think it is a bestbuy exclusive as i could not find any otehr deals online. I paid a bit extra to haver them remove a lot of the "crap" that it normally comes with . There is still a lot of stuff on it . I am wondering if you can let me know what asus exclusive stuff I can safely remove. I hate that it loads microsoft messenger whenever it starts. Probably a windows 7 thing that I have not been able to figure out . Aside from overclocking can anyone help me streamilne it a bit? Thanjks in advance . And maybe suggest a good carrying case. there are not to many for a laptop this large .

wow, just go to msconfig and disable it from starting....


----------



## Orpheu

Hi, I want to know how the 'G'pu can be overclocked back to normal, with the same asus tool?


----------



## Tobuk

Yeah I'm sorry, thought you said CPU before. To overclock the GPU, I use nTune from nVidia, version 6.03. You can find it on nVidia's website, or probably faster by Google searching for it.

It adds a "Performance" tab to the nVidia control panel, and lets you change the clock speeds.


----------



## Orpheu

Thank you, are you having any heating problem? I'm in doubt about this asus or a gateway P-7908u FX..


----------



## Tobuk

No issues with overheating, although I always use my NZXT Cryo LX cooler when I am running at overclocked speeds.

I assure you that the ASUS runs cooler than the Gateway, although neither will have overheating problems. I used to own a P-7805u, and the P-79xx series uses the exact same chassis and cooling system. The Gateway always felt warm to the touch, even on the keyboard and touchpad areas. The ASUS feels cool all the time, even when gaming. Overall, I like the ASUS a lot more than the Gateway P-series.


----------



## Orpheu

Thank you for your response, now I'm gonna get a cooling pad too. Thanks


----------



## Dark_Dragon

Hay Tobuk,
Do you know what the max overclock would be on the quad-core. I know you said earily that it be 3-15% faster, what does that turn out to be on a 2.0 quad. would it be better to save up and buy the quad exteme QX9000 instead.

One other Question when overclocking the GPU can i get the 2gig DD3 as stated by Nviada? What is the max, and would the nzxt cyro le be able to keep system cool funning at maxxed overlocked
Thanks
DD


----------



## Tobuk

You cannot overclock the Quad Core with the ASUS utility, but many people use SetFSB, or similar programs, to overclock. The common max is 2.35Ghz or so... I've never seen anyone get it clocked higher than that.

The NZXT Cryo LX will keep the laptop cool enough at any possible overclocked speed I'm sure. As for the max overclock, I cannot say how high any one card can go. It always varies for each individual card. I overclocked mine to 550/950/1375, and never bothered to try for more because it really did not increase performance that much.


----------



## Orpheu

no one knows about a good notebook cooler for gaming notebooks that can be user over lap?


----------



## Tobuk

I've tried the Cryo LX on my lap just for kicks, and it actually was not that uncomfortable....

BUT, what you probably want it just a surface to put on your lap. Just something with a firm, straight surface to put between you and the laptop so that the fans can pull air properly.


----------



## kinubic

ncie review! il agree with u! since i got my Asus G1S ive loved asus hahah. they laptops they deliver are awesome!


----------



## Orpheu

Hi Tobuk, can you tell me whether the NZXT Cryo LX works powered by the G72GX usb port?


----------



## Tobuk

Yes it does, but you cannot plug them in side-by-side. One USB needs to be plugged in on the left side of the laptop, the other USB on the right side. It was the same way with my old P-7805u. Note though that the fans will not run at 100% because it cannot get enough power from USB ports. It's not that much of a difference, but the fans do spin faster when using the DC plug.


----------



## Dark_Dragon

Thanks for the information Tobuk. the only reason that i have to go with the G72GX-RBBX09 is because I have a Repair Refund from BestBuy. It is the only one that comes close to what i had for the same price. new system is 1299.95 old system was 1799.95 unless you know of anyother laptops that are as powerful that run for the same price??


----------



## Tobuk

For what price? $1300 or $1800? You probably won't find a better one in the $1300 range... if you're looking at $1800 to BestBuy they sell an Alienware M17x online for $1600 or so...


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

Hey, Tobuk, How is the sound output with the onboard card?


----------



## Tobuk

Really good I think. Headphones sound great (and there's an S/PDIF jack if you can use it). Speakers and HDMI audio sound good too. The speakers on the laptop are decent, but they do get loud because there are 4 of them.

I'm not sure if you can hook up a surround sound system straight off the laptop... I haven't tried, but maybe the jacks can be configured for it. One of my old computers did that... it could change the mic port and both headphone jacks into the 3 needed for surround output (sub, front and rear).


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

Hmmm, do you know if the headphone jack has dolby support, like dolby headphone or something like that?


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

I guess what I mean is if it has dolby encoding/dolby home theatre?







sorry if I'm not bein clear


----------



## Tobuk

Not sure exactly, but I'll try to find out. Only thing that stands out to me is the sticker on the front saying EAX Advanced HD 4.0.

It uses Realtek HD Audio Manager to adjust settings, but I'm not really finding any kind of specs info on what exactly the card is capable of.


----------



## Tobuk

Okay, BestBuy's page lists the laptop as having "DSP and Dolby Home Theater support."

I found that it uses the Intel Integrated HD chip (named "Azalia").

And YES, there I found it. The Intel chip supports the full range of Dolby processing effects. You can read about the full features here.
http://www.intel.com/DESIGN/CHIPSETS/HDAUDIO.HTM


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

Oh wow perfect, thanks man! +++++reps


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

I just got this laptop thanks to Tobulks help, unfortunately I cant open it till Christmas, so i'm kinda pullin' my hair out now







.


----------



## Tobuk

Glad I could offer some help! Let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## Tim4

Hi Tobuk.
I've purchased this laptop 1 week ago from bestbuy.







I am confused about temps. Here is why. My firs laptop was Gateway P-7801u it idling temp was 55-58C by GPU here i have 63-65C. and strange thing it can go up from 63 to 69 in idle and then fan kicks and decrease it till 63C. On full load Gateway was 75-80C here i have 86-88C.







What is the critical temps for that GPU? I am intrested in your experiment with custom bottom panel. Have you done that? What was your results.
I wonder why Asus didn't have holes in front of fan?


----------



## Tobuk

My stock idle temps with the CPU and GPU are 36C and 61C respectively. The few degrees in difference may just be that your room is warmer, or that your fan is not getting perfect airflow. I'll just assume you're using a good surface, like a table or desk.

Load GPU for me never really peak over 80C. 85C or so will not hurt your GPU, but I would not let it run at 88C all the time. It should be good up to 90C, and as long as you're not seeing any artifacts or experiencing down-clocks or crashes, you probably have nothing to worry about. But better safe then sorry.

I haven't done anything to the bottom panel yet, but I might still work something out. Been busy with the holidays and such.

The path of the air starts where the large aluminum heatsink it. It draws air over that first to cool it down, before being routed through the fan itself (then out over the copper heatsink of the GPU/CPU). Just because there are no holes directly on the fan does not mean it isn't getting air. It's designed the way it is for a reason.

Maybe it's time you shop for a NZXT Cryo LX?


----------



## Tim4

Thanks.I'll try to find what cooling pads are available here. Do you have the same when during idling temps go up from 63 to 70 and fan kicks decreasing it again to 63? My bios ver.401


----------



## Tobuk

My fans don't really kick into a higher speed at idle. It just rests at 61C or so. Doesn't move much.


----------



## Tim4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tobuk* 
My fans don't really kick into a higher speed at idle. It just rests at 61C or so. Doesn't move much.

It is standing on cooling pad? How do you think is it normal behaviour for laptop in my situation?
And other question I found deepcool N100 cooling pad. Looking at dimensions I think it will ok for laptop. What do you thik about that? This is only one available here.


----------



## Tobuk

Just from looking at pictures, the deep cool would probably work fine. Just make sure it is for 17" laptops, not 15".

It's still within normal limits, and the difference is likely because of room temperature. Try a cooling pad and see what happens. If it doesn't help, take it back.


----------



## Chimeracaust

My 7805u is mildly jealous of this laptop, but only mildly. Very nice review.


----------



## Nazxul

Hey Tobuk, nice review.
I got mine yesterday then stumbled acrost your review.
What i am having issues with is the Turbo Gear Extreme, (and yes i have the c2d) wont let me oc. so was hoping somebody has the pll code so i can use setfsb. i spent hours googling this yesterday and thats how i came cross your review.

tia

Naz


----------



## Tobuk

Check your BIOS settings, Turbo Gear might be turned off there. (you can also mute that damn explosion that plays when the RoG logo pops up during boot up)


----------



## tubers

does the 1600x900 Res have some issues on some games?


----------



## Tobuk

Issues? What do you mean specifically?

Games almost unanimously support widescreen now-a-days, so there are no problems there. Even though it's 16:9, which at this point is less common than 16:10, there are no cropping or stretching issues... any game I've played has 16:9 as an option.

Performance wise, the GTX 260m can handle just about anything you throw at it at that resolution. Any Source title will play maxed, MW2 maxed, Crysis plays well (but not maxed), etc. etc.

It also plays just fine at 1080p, which isn't THAT much of a bump up, I know. But I play on my HDTV all the time and it performs great.


----------



## Nazxul

Thanks Tobuk

Turbogear was enabled. updated bios to 0502, formated the drive and scrubed the restore partition. Installed a retail copy of win 7 i have to admit the oem win7 was clean least they didnt bog the rig down with tons of crap. installed most of the drivers off the companion dvd and nvidia drivers from there site. and got to see the little turbo gear icon in the systray. Now im running @ 15% and have adjusted the gpu to nvidia default and lets see... still have to play. spent most of the time since i got it tweeking. gotta say i love the lappy and really apprecate the time you have put into this thread

Naz

+1 to rep btw for all your work on this thread


----------



## Tim4

*Tobuk*
Today, I moved laptop to another room (room 23C) and my GPU idling was 61-62C(no more rising till 70C and back), CPU 38C. And maximum what I got at load was 85-86C, CPU 57C.I've ordered Cooler Master NotePal X2.







So I think there is no need to send it back. Do you measured your temps on battery? Mine were GPU 59-60C, CPU 38C. I think for downclocked GPU its a little bit high.







Maybe I am wrong. What do you think? Thanks for your answers.
*Nazxul* have you noticed some more improvements exept Turbogear enabled?


----------



## Tobuk

The laptop by default will switch it's TurboGear setting to Power Saver when you're on battery, so it makes sense that your temperatures would drop. The CPU voltage drops, and I believe the GPU underclocks some as well. GPU's, however, always run hot like that. It's completely normal.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nazxul*


Thanks Tobuk

Turbogear was enabled. updated bios to 0502, formated the drive and scrubed the restore partition. Installed a retail copy of win 7 i have to admit the oem win7 was clean least they didnt bog the rig down with tons of crap. installed most of the drivers off the companion dvd and nvidia drivers from there site. and got to see the little turbo gear icon in the systray. Now im running @ 15% and have adjusted the gpu to nvidia default and lets see... still have to play. spent most of the time since i got it tweeking. gotta say i love the lappy and really apprecate the time you have put into this thread

Naz

+1 to rep btw for all your work on this thread


Yeah, I didn't think the ASUS factory stuff was to encumbering. I put Win7 fresh on my wife's HP and MAN I'm glad. I had even spent the time to uninstall all the crap that came on it with Vista, and it's still a lot cleaner. I don't feel the need for a fresh install on my G72 at all. It's plenty tidy for me.

Glad I could offer some help!


----------



## Tim4

I am planing to do little modification with copper tubes today and monitor temps. I'll try to post photos and screenshots tomorrow. Thanks for advices and help.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Hey Tobuk, you may have already answered this, but I was wondering what you think of the picture quality from the lcd? Does it have a decent contrast ratio? Are the colors bright and good looking, how are the blacks?

Only thing I don't totally love about my 7805u is the slightly crappy screen, resolution is perfect for the cpu/gpu imo, but the 7805u's screen is a little washed out looking. I guess it's just a laptop thing as I've yet to see a really crisp laptop lcd, but my lovely Samsung desktop monitor really spoils me, and the lower contrast and slightly faded look of a laptop monitor is just not as nice.


----------



## Tobuk

I wish I had turned them on side-by-side to compare... But I think that the G72 LCD is a bit better. It's amazing compared to my wife's HP dv7 (1440x900). A lot brighter, and more crisp. I felt that my old 7805u was only a little better than the dv7.

It's a really good LCD I think. It's plenty bright, colors/black level look good to me, and it's pretty responsive for gaming.


----------



## ciciretti21

Hi all,

This maybe a newbie question, i just purchased this laptop and it has frozen on my 6 times already in 2 hours. I just don't get it.

If i open up the control panel it crashes. If i'm browsing web it crashes, I bought dragon age and crysis but haven't installed them yet because it keeps crashing doing menial tasks.

Has anyone else had this problem or can you make a suggestion as to what I should do?


----------



## Tim4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ciciretti21* 
Hi all,

This maybe a newbie question, i just purchased this laptop and it has frozen on my 6 times already in 2 hours. I just don't get it.

If i open up the control panel it crashes. If i'm browsing web it crashes, I bought dragon age and crysis but haven't installed them yet because it keeps crashing doing menial tasks.

Has anyone else had this problem or can you make a suggestion as to what I should do?

Try to recover system from hidden partition. Hit F9 when ROG logo appears during Laptop booting. Choose windows 7 recovery. If that wouldn't help call BestBuy
Update
Note that this operation will delete all your info from drive C:, so if you have some important data just make backup.


----------



## Tobuk

Yeah that sounds like something is faulty outta the box. Do the recovery, but not a fresh install. If that doesn't do it, then exchange it for another one at BestBuy.


----------



## Tim4

ciciretti21
So how is your deals with laptop?Have you recovered?Is it better now?


----------



## ciciretti21

Great news and thank you all!

Did the F9 recovery and its working like a gem now. I ran a registr clean program prior to that and it found 300+ errors! When i did the recovery i downloaded and installed all the windows 7 updates available...bout 37 of them and its humming like a bird.

Thanks again for the friendly help. I dont usually join forum sites cause of previous bad experiences, but this seems like a great community!

One more odd question, laptop bag for this rig...recommendations? Plus any optimazations tips would be nice.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nazxul

Hey Tim4 to answer your question about a clean non oem os install i didnt find it any faster. ASUS didnt really include any bloat with this. I think it was just pc cillin and office trial? but its almost a given with most oem rigs new rig and clean install. i have to say im pleased with the lappy overall done some stuff with mastercam x4 for work and it runs that like nothing.

Thanks for the help!

Naz


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ciciretti21* 
One more odd question, laptop bag for this rig...recommendations? Plus any optimazations tips would be nice.

Thanks in advance

I use an Osprey Elroy messenger bag in black for my laptop and school books. It's a pretty tight fit, but the G72 is a 17.3" screen... so it's a little wider then most other 17" laptops. Plenty big though, and offers good protection.

http://www.amazon.com/Osprey-Resourc...2138266&sr=8-1

Or just do a Google shopping search for Osprey Elroy and a bunch of places will pop up for it.


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

Hey Tobulk, I have a few more questions for you







, I got this laptop for christmas, and i'm absolutely loving it, it is SOO much better than my old Gateway FX (never buying gateway again lol). So, now to the question, When you load up your computer, it shows the Gamers Republic Icon, and makes a loud noise, that even when you have headphones on, it plays through the speakers, is there anyway to turn that off?

Also, with the power options, is there anyway to have one permanently on? Because No matter how many times I turn it onto High Performance, it always seems to switch back to ASUS standard mode lol. Thanks for your help man!


----------



## Tobuk

Yes, you can mute the logo noise. It's in the BIOS options. I forget exactly where, maybe under boot options. But it's there. You can also disable the icon and let it show the regular POST messages when booting.

As for the power options, you can delete them. Alternatively, change the "standard mode" to have the settings you want. Honestly, those windows power options don't change much of anything...

What DOES change is the Turbo Gear utility. When you go to battery, it will downclock the CPU and lower the voltage to save power. If you don't want this, you have to open turbo gear after you unplug your laptop and change it back to normal.


----------



## Tim4

Tobuk, Hi!
What BIOS version are you using right now?


----------



## Tobuk

The one it shipped with. I'll post back soon with the exact version.


----------



## Tobuk

Direct quote... hope this has what you need.

AMIBIOS
Version: 0302
VGA BIOS: 62.92.83.00.0A
EC BIOS Version: WNB_0509-002


----------



## Tim4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


Direct quote... hope this has what you need.

AMIBIOS
Version: 0302
VGA BIOS: 62.92.83.00.0A
EC BIOS Version: WNB_0509-002


Thanks Tobuk!
I've updated to 0502 bios and making some thermal research.If you want you may join my thread


----------



## SpySmasher

Fantastic review, sir. Very informative.

I'm posting in here because I need help regarding how to overclock the gpu and cpu. I went to my Nvidia Control Panel, and I have no "Performance" tab where manual overclocking can be found. Also, my turbo gear extreme program will not allow me to overclock. Is it because I got a faulty G72? Is there any other program out there that will allow me to overclock?

I am in the process of seriously considering sending it to ASUS to have them look at it. Sorry if I did not give enough information. This is my first laptop purchase ever, so I am pretty new to all of this. I appreciate any help you can give. Thanks!


----------



## Tim4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpySmasher* 
Fantastic review, sir. Very informative.

I'm posting in here because I need help regarding how to overclock the gpu and cpu. I went to my Nvidia Control Panel, and I have no "Performance" tab where manual overclocking can be found. Also, my turbo gear extreme program will not allow me to overclock. Is it because I got a faulty G72? Is there any other program out there that will allow me to overclock?

I am in the process of seriously considering sending it to ASUS to have them look at it. Sorry if I did not give enough information. This is my first laptop purchase ever, so I am pretty new to all of this. I appreciate any help you can give. Thanks!









Is turbogear function enabled in your bios settings? Performance tab will appear only after installing nvidia system tools. You can download it at nvidia's website. And another one TurboGear will work only if you have model with P8700 cpu. If not try overclock using SetFSB


----------



## rraulston

wow, this was a great thread....i chose the g72 over the g60. It was $100 more and worth it I think....what dissapoints me is the lack of a manual. I dont know what half this stuff does. My main issue is trying to play L4Dead 2 and using the mic. The speaker on the laptop activates the mic all the time. Then I cant get my head set to work right. Other than that, this thing rocks. I am quite computer illierate, but if someone would tell me how to check temps, I could post up what mine are.......thx... Ray


----------



## SpySmasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tim4* 
Is turbogear function enabled in your bios settings? Performance tab will appear only after installing nvidia system tools. You can download it at nvidia's website. And another one TurboGear will work only if you have model with P8700 cpu. If not try overclock using SetFSB


Thank you for pointing me in a direction. I am currently d/ling the nvidia system tools, and will let you know how that goes. As for the TurboGear issue, I have a G72gX-RBBX05, which comes with the P8700 cpu. I also doublechecked my cpu settings to verify. Still, my TurboGear is not working. I can use TG to put my comp into Power Saving mode, but no Overclocking Mode. Any thoughts?

Again, thanks for all the help.


----------



## Tim4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rraulston*


wow, this was a great thread....i chose the g72 over the g60. It was $100 more and worth it I think....what dissapoints me is the lack of a manual. I dont know what half this stuff does. My main issue is trying to play L4Dead 2 and using the mic. The speaker on the laptop activates the mic all the time. Then I cant get my head set to work right. Other than that, this thing rocks. I am quite computer illierate, but if someone would tell me how to check temps, I could post up what mine are.......thx... Ray


That will be nice. I am collecting some data according temperatures of Asus G72. So, what you need to do is to download 2 tiny utilities HWmonitor form here and GPU-Z from here. After installing them you can monitor your temps. HWmomitor will monitor temps of all components in your system. You can run it at background, it will show you max,min and actual temps. GPU-Z designed to monitor GPU frequencies and temps. You can enable log to file and refreshing at background to see yor temps cahnging while playing. If you post your temps during idling and paying some games (don't forget about rooom temp) it will be appreciated.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rraulston*


wow, this was a great thread....i chose the g72 over the g60. It was $100 more and worth it I think....what dissapoints me is the lack of a manual. I dont know what half this stuff does. My main issue is trying to play L4Dead 2 and using the mic. The speaker on the laptop activates the mic all the time. Then I cant get my head set to work right. Other than that, this thing rocks. I am quite computer illierate, but if someone would tell me how to check temps, I could post up what mine are.......thx... Ray


Get a temperature monitor, like nVidia's system monitor, or HWmonitor from cpuid.com.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpySmasher*


Thank you for pointing me in a direction. I am currently d/ling the nvidia system tools, and will let you know how that goes. As for the TurboGear issue, I have a G72gX-RBBX05, which comes with the P8700 cpu. I also doublechecked my cpu settings to verify. Still, my TurboGear is not working. I can use TG to put my comp into Power Saving mode, but no Overclocking Mode. Any thoughts?

Again, thanks for all the help.


So, if TurboGear lets you put the computer into power saver, what does it do exactly when you try to overclock? Is there an error? How are you sure it's not working? On a side note, in the settings button of TurboGear, you have to change the percentage to 15% every time you boot up. The default is only 5%, which is pointless. But the main question is, how are you sure it's not working?


----------



## blasphemy

Asus always looks good with laptops


----------



## Tobuk

Since a new page in the thread started (for me at least...), I just wanted to make sure that rraulston and SpySmasher know that I responded to their posts on the prior page.


----------



## Angmaar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


I think I will try to make a custom bottom panel to open up the air flow more. That was a big drop in temps, a total of -12C/-13C under load from stock cooling.


Wow that is a huge difference!









Nice review too.


----------



## Tim4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpySmasher*


Thank you for pointing me in a direction. I am currently d/ling the nvidia system tools, and will let you know how that goes. As for the TurboGear issue, I have a G72gX-RBBX05, which comes with the P8700 cpu. I also doublechecked my cpu settings to verify. Still, my TurboGear is not working. I can use TG to put my comp into Power Saving mode, but no Overclocking Mode. Any thoughts?

Again, thanks for all the help.


Press F2 while asus logo is displayed. Then when bios settings are displayed press right arrow, you should see domething like TurboGear function [disabled]. Go there and enable it. Save and exit that should help.


----------



## SpySmasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tobuk* 
Get a temperature monitor, like nVidia's system monitor, or HWmonitor from cpuid.com.

So, if TurboGear lets you put the computer into power saver, what does it do exactly when you try to overclock? Is there an error? How are you sure it's not working? On a side note, in the settings button of TurboGear, you have to change the percentage to 15% every time you boot up. The default is only 5%, which is pointless. But the main question is, how are you sure it's not working?


When I boot up my computer and open TurboGear, there are the 4 icons/buttons: Power Saving, Setting, Standard, and the icon with the lightning bolt (I do not know this name, because I can not highlight it with the mouse to read its description). I can click on the Power Saving icon and lower the power and clock MHz. When I click on the Setting icon, the small window opens up to select which overclocking % I want to use. the default is 5%. When I go to change the % and click OK, nothing happens. No error screens, no comfirmation screen, nothing. The Standard Icon in TG stays highlighted, making me believe that it is still in Standard mode. I have GPU-Z, and there is no change in MHz when I set a higher overclock %. But when I use Power Saver, there is a noticeable drop in the clock MHz, and GPU-Z picks up the MHz drop immediately.

So I am stumped as to why it allows Power Saving mode, but no Overclock mode. Settings gives me the option to select an overclock %. But when I select a % and click OK, nothing happens. The MHz do not change, the idle and load GPU temps stay within their normal ranges. I hope this information has helped.

Also, I dled nVidia System Tools, and the Performance tab finally shows up. It is still set on factory clock levels. Is this a possible confliction, in regards to not being able to overclock with TurboGear, because the nVidia System Tools is keeping the factory clock levels?

Thanks Tobuk for responding so quickly, I really do appreciate the help.


----------



## SpySmasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tim4* 
Press F2 while asus logo is displayed. Then when bios settings are displayed press right arrow, you should see domething like TurboGear function [disabled]. Go there and enable it. Save and exit that should help.

That fixed my Turbogear issue. Thanks Tim!







The Overclock feature can now be highlighted and tweaked. I ordered a NZXT Cryo LX cooler yesterday, and will start overclocking/tweaking when I get that, and not before. Am I being too cautious?


----------



## Tim4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpySmasher*


When I boot up my computer and open TurboGear, there are the 4 icons/buttons: Power Saving, Setting, Standard, and the icon with the lightning bolt (I do not know this name, because I can not highlight it with the mouse to read its description). I can click on the Power Saving icon and lower the power and clock MHz. When I click on the Setting icon, the small window opens up to select which overclocking % I want to use. the default is 5%. When I go to change the % and click OK, nothing happens. No error screens, no comfirmation screen, nothing. The Standard Icon in TG stays highlighted, making me believe that it is still in Standard mode. I have GPU-Z, and there is no change in MHz when I set a higher overclock %. But when I use Power Saver, there is a noticeable drop in the clock MHz, and GPU-Z picks up the MHz drop immediately.

So I am stumped as to why it allows Power Saving mode, but no Overclock mode. Settings gives me the option to select an overclock %. But when I select a % and click OK, nothing happens. The MHz do not change, the idle and load GPU temps stay within their normal ranges. I hope this information has helped.

Also, I dled nVidia System Tools, and the Performance tab finally shows up. It is still set on factory clock levels. Is this a possible confliction, in regards to not being able to overclock with TurboGear, because the nVidia System Tools is keeping the factory clock levels?

Thanks Tobuk for responding so quickly, I really do appreciate the help.










TurboGear enables CPU overclocking. That lightning button is CPU overclocking button. Percent wich you set in settings is value of CPU overclocking. To see this dounload CPU-Z and you will se changes in frequencies there.GPU-Z monitors only GPU drequencies. Setting on power saving mod you automaticaly downclock both CPU and GPU.So everything is ok with your laptop.


----------



## Tim4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpySmasher*


That fixed my Turbogear issue. Thanks Tim!







The Overclock feature can now be highlighted and tweaked. I ordered a NZXT Cryo LX cooler yesterday, and will start overclocking/tweaking when I get that, and not before. Am I being too cautious?










You can try even now. If your temps below 95C its ok. I overclocked mine without any cooler. Temps were little high, so I decided to stay on stock till I'll get my cooler. Just monitor your temps. You can go here
and look about that.


----------



## Tobuk

When you select Overclocked mode, do note that you will not necessarily see the change in CPU-Z. Even in overclocked mode, the CPU still throttles to slower speeds when you are not doing anything, and CPU-Z will still label it "P-8700 @ 2.53Ghz." One thing that does change is the Bus Speed. Stock is 265Mhz, 15% overlock is 304Mhz or so.

Feel free to overclock without the cooler, just be mindful of where your temps are. You're not likely going to damage anything... if it does overheat you will either freeze up or get throttling issues. But it shouldn't do any permanent harm if you pay attention to it.


----------



## Tim4

*rraulston* and *SpySmasher* could you post your idle and load temperatures?


----------



## rraulston

from the f2 screen, my idle temp is 46c with a room temp of 65 degrees. The gpu is 55c. Ill work on the other one later today. ray


----------



## rraulston

my cpu is 33 to 51 playing left 4 dead 2
and gpu is 55-81. Its 64 degrees in my house. My fan never even sped up while playing. Hope this helps. this is in normal/standard clock mode using the min/max from the pgm i downloaded...... Ray


----------



## SpySmasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tim4* 
*rraulston* and *SpySmasher* could you post your idle and load temperatures?

My GPU temps are: Idle 52C Load 76-78C. I have yet to hit past 80C. this is all without an external cooler.

My CPU idle is 30C. I have yet to test its load temp. I will test it here soon, and edit this post with the final temps.


----------



## Tobuk

Make sure that you log your temperatures, or select the program to show only the MAX achieved temperature. By the time you quit a game, or even Alt+Tab, to check GPU temps, they will have fallen a lot (more than you think they would).


----------



## SpySmasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


Make sure that you log your temperatures, or select the program to show only the MAX achieved temperature. By the time you quit a game, or even Alt+Tab, to check GPU temps, they will have fallen a lot (more than you think they would).


I just dled CPUID Hardware Monitor. Tonight I'll get these temps recorded.


----------



## rraulston

I know this is off topic, but why cant i dload skype, this thing is pissing me off by not letting dload stuff.......


----------



## Darksylum

does these asus G72 and G51 series with the GTX 260m use the mxm boards that can be upgraded? I can not tell from the pictures if its connected to a socket or just mounted onto the motherboard. The option to swap out to a GTX280m or sli GTX280m or maybe even the soon to be released GTX380m would be nice.


----------



## shift

Great review and thank you for writing that.









*Also, need some opinions.... I am looking @ getting this laptop. Do you guys think it would be crazy for me to get rid of my desktop (see sig below) and replace that with this ASUS laptop?

Keep in mind, I am not a heavy gamer by all means (maybe play 1-6 hrs a week / total) So just wondering if this can be my all purpose PC / Laptop. I just enjoy being wifi and sitting on the sofa to browse or BS on my laptop. My desktop really does not get much love these days. Thanks for any thoughts.







*


----------



## Tobuk

No, that would not be crazy. The GTX 260m's performance will be similar to the 9800GT, but you'll get a lot more RAM and a much better CPU.

However, I might wait just a bit to buy anything. The new laptops were announced at CES. The G72 series will either get cheaper, or you'll be able to get the G73 (or whatever they call it), which will be slightly better, in the $1200-1600 price range (depending on model of course). Basically a better buy for the same money, you just have to wait for it.


----------



## Dayute

Just traded out my G71 for the G72. I really dont see any changes besides the backlit keyboard and styling. Had my G71 for 6 months and loved it but accidentally deleted some .dll's and lost my 7 disc. I took it into Bestbuy to see if Geeksquad could let me grab the .dll's from one of their 7 discs when I saw the new G72. Definitely much cooler looking with less annoying lights flashing. Somehow i convinced customer service to exchange my g71 for the g72 and I didnt even have an extended warranty. I guess they were just overburdened from christmas returns and quit caring about their jobs. Whats sweet was the G72 was on sale so I ended up with a brand new laptop and a 55 dollar gift card.







I cant express how much I loved the performance of my G71 but now I have a G72 and love it even more. Anyone have any deetz on the G73 cause I may try this again when the G73 comes out. Judging from the minimal changes between the G71 and G72 I dont see many changes coming though.

Great review btw.

Anyone folding on their G72's? I'm running one CPU client and a GPU client. Was thinking of stepping it up to two CPU clients. This graphics card folds in my GPU client extremely quickly.

Also saw an unanswered question in this thread about RAM upgrades, It looks like its upgradable from 6 to 8 gigs of RAM but I think that'd just be a waste of money.


----------



## Dayute

Price just dropped to 999, looks like I'm headiing into best buy tomorrow for a hundred dollar gift card. Maybe I'll pick up a new printer with the 165 I've saved by upgrading from a G71 to a G72. Really wish BestBuy carried external blu-ray burners.


----------



## Tim4

Hi Tobuk!
I've got Enermax Aeolus CP001-G I've made short testing my idling temps are CPU 35C GPU 55C Load CPU 52C GPU 83C(3 loops Crysis Warhead benchmark on native resolution) Overall I am pretty happy.


----------



## Tim4

Hi Tobuk!
I've got Enermax Aeolus CP001-G I've made short testing my idling temps are CPU 35C GPU 55C Load CPU 52C GPU 83C(3 loops Crysis Warhead benchmark on native resolution) Overall I am pretty happy.


----------



## Tobuk

Those are some pretty solid temps Tim. You'll be able to overclock both the CPU and GPU a bit. Also, try a different benchmark to stress your CPU a bit more. Go find SuperPI or something and run a test for a few minutes. It will probably show you a truer max temp for your CPU than Crysis will.

@dayute, yes a RAM upgrade to 8GB would be virtually pointless. The only people who need 8Gb already know they do...


----------



## isarai

My friend just got this exact leptop, i've seen many people saying they can play crysis on high settings no problem(at about 34fps) but he can't play it on high without a massive amount of constant lag(even during the start menu) would overclocking it back to referred settings help? can anyone help me out?


----------



## Tobuk

Make sure he doesn't play have putting the system to sleep. It seems to have a bug that requires a hard boot or restart to play games properly.

It's also a good idea to see if the game works normally at regular CPU/GPU speed. It may be an overclocking issue, but he'd have to test that out.

Also, make sure he has the latest nVidia drivers.


----------



## Tim4

So,I've overclocked my GPU to stock settings and max in games is 85-85C







with new cooler now.
Pretty nice, I think!Tobuk what do you think?


----------



## Darksylum

I see where xtopic and other companies are using Artic silver and IC Diamond compounds for a few bucks more on these before they ship. Id say go with the IC Diamond or Artic cooling MX compound and place it on the cpu and gpu where the sync connects. I did this to a friends G51 that kept over heating and would drop down to 2fps in all his games. His cpu was running 105c and the gpu 95c. I added the compound and got him a Vantec cold plate steel dual fan laptop cooler and now his cpu is 90c under load and his gpu stays around 83-85c and his framerates do not drop. I guess it has a fail safe in that underclocks everything when it starts to overheat. Do not game on these for hours if you do not have a cold surface laptop cooler. the cheap plastic ones just do not do the job.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tim4*


So,I've overclocked my GPU to stock settings and max in games is 85-85C







with new cooler now.
Pretty nice, I think!Tobuk what do you think?


Yeah, those temps are fine. Always nice to get something that works as it should.


----------



## shift

Hey guys, Any of you did the stress test on futureMark3d/06 on your G72??

If so, what was your guys score??


----------



## Tim4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shift* 
Hey guys, Any of you did the stress test on futureMark3d/06 on your G72??

If so, what was your guys score??

My 3Dmark06 score on stock was 10145 and overclocked CPU 2.88 and GPU 550/950/1375 11450. Only GPU overclocked 550/950/1375 10450(that tets is very sensitive for CPU frequency)


----------



## Tobuk

My 3DMark06 scores were *10,191* at stock speeds.

*11,561* with CPU @ 2.9Ghz and GPU @ 550/950/1375.


----------



## rraulston

where an i get the test software and does it cost anything??


----------



## Tobuk

It's free to do just a basic run through to get a score. For any advanced options you need to buy it.

www.futuremark.com

Find 3DMark06 and 3DMark Vantage.  You might also run PCMark 05/Vantage to test out the rest of your system too.


----------



## rraulston

it says ime missing openal32.dll.....dunno.....


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

Hello again Tobuk!

So from what I understand, this laptop comes with a factory downclocked version of the GPU, do you know a program that will bring it to its normal settings? and what do you have your GPU set as, have you overclocked it?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rraulston* 
it says ime missing openal32.dll.....dunno.....

OpenAL is an add on for Direct X. Sometimes the futuremark installers don't get it right. Here's a direct link to the windows version. It's a tiny download, and super quick install.
http://connect.creativelabs.com/open...ds/oalinst.zip

Link to the main directory.
http://connect.creativelabs.com/open.../AllItems.aspx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FattyMcFatFatFatty* 
Hello again Tobuk!

So from what I understand, this laptop comes with a factory downclocked version of the GPU, do you know a program that will bring it to its normal settings? and what do you have your GPU set as, have you overclocked it?

Get nTune from nVidia's website, also called System Tools. It will add a "Performance" tab to your nVidia control panel. There, you can change the clocks. I use nTune v6.03. The latest is v6.05 from nVidia. I'm sure either will work fine.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_...ools_6.05.html

I have overclocked the GPU, and leave it running at reference speeds when gaming. Those are 550/950/1375 (compared to 500/800/1250). Temps are fine and it's stable in all games.


----------



## rraulston

o.k. on the 3dmark06 I ran a 10182. The laptop was not over clocked. It was normal..It says my gpu is a gtx170m. I thought I had a gtx 260 or somthing. Dunno....Jees, Ime barely over the blueline of "older computers"......this thing still runs awsome though!! Cant imagine what you would have to do to get a computer in the 40,000 range......rrr


----------



## rraulston

overclocked i got a 10,465. not much difference.......


----------



## Tim4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rraulston*


overclocked i got a 10,465. not much difference.......


It's ok.3dmark is pretty cpu dependent.Overclocking cpu by 15% will give additional 1000 marks.Try to test in real games benchmarks and you will see difference.For example in crysis warhead overclocking gpu gives you 6-10fps more,which is noticeable difference.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rraulston*


o.k. on the 3dmark06 I ran a 10182. The laptop was not over clocked. It was normal..It says my gpu is a gtx170m. I thought I had a gtx 260 or somthing. Dunno....Jees, Ime barely over the blueline of "older computers"......this thing still runs awsome though!! Cant imagine what you would have to do to get a computer in the 40,000 range......rrr


3DMark also reads my video card wrong, thinking it's a GTX 170m. It doesn't matter, just an error on their part. The benchmark will still perform properly.

To get the 11,500 that I did, I had the CPU overclocked 15% by Turbo Gear, and the GPU at 550/950/1375.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tim4*


It's ok.3dmark is pretty cpu dependent.Overclocking cpu by 15% will give additional 1000 marks.Try to test in real games benchmarks and you will see difference.For example in crysis warhead overclocking gpu gives you 6-10fps more,which is noticeable difference.


^^ Yes. Overclocking the CPU and GPU should give you a reasonable result in most games. Overclocking makes MW2 with AA play a lot smoother for me, especially on my 1080p TV. Without it overclocked I'd rather play without AA (I'm an FPS nut though... in the 30's is not acceptable).


----------



## keabrown79

what program are you guys using to oc the GPU.. i tried ntune but it gives me the old BSOD... Kind of frustrating... guess if it is a problem with the laptop i can take it back and take a look at that new gaming vio..


----------



## keabrown79

frustrated i went to get the nvidia 6.05 tools so i can oc my GPU however every time i download it, i get a message saying the exe is corrupt..


----------



## Tobuk

Try 6.03. It's what I use, no BSOD. If you have issues there, I can assure you its not a problem with the laptop itself. You could try Googling for nTune BSOD issues. I've heard of them before...but never had to research for a solution.
http://downloads.guru3d.com/NVIDIA-S...load-2100.html

You can also try RivaTuner. I believe it works with the G72...
http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?page=rivatuner


----------



## keabrown79

Ok, thats good to know... i will try your DL links as maybe there is just something wrong with Nvidia's website... still beggs the question though, from a gaming standpoint which of the 2 laptops would be better for gaming between the g72 and the new VIO.. any suggestions.


----------



## Dayute

Just saw the specs on the G73, and contrary to what I thought beforehand there are MAJOR upgrades. Cooling system design is awesome looking. Heres what gets me really excited though.
I7 CPU
ATI 58xx with 1 gig Gddr-5
Blu-ray
Bluetooth
8 gigs DDR3
USB 3.0
More I cant think of right now. Just praying it comes out before my 60 day return policy is up so I can just exchange my G72 + some money for a G73.


----------



## keabrown79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dayute*


Just saw the specs on the G73, and contrary to what I thought beforehand there are MAJOR upgrades. Cooling system design is awesome looking. Heres what gets me really excited though.
I7 CPU
ATI 58xx with 1 gig Gddr-5
Blu-ray
Bluetooth
8 gigs DDR3
USB 3.0
More I cant think of right now. Just praying it comes out before my 60 day return policy is up so I can just exchange my G72 + some money for a G73.


Did you get your G72 at BB? if so would you have to pay the 15% restocking fee?


----------



## Tobuk

The new G73 will not be the same price as the current G72. The new G73 will likely be in the $1500 or more range. Best Buy may get another exclusive model, like they did with the G72, but it will be missing some things from the nicer G73. These things will most likely be a lack of Blu-ray, a lesser quality LCD, maybe bluetooth...


----------



## rraulston

my left for dead 2 locked up on me 3 times today. How can I tell if its a hardware problem. Pisses me off. Ime reinstalling it now, but was on a 30 minute game and just locked with the sound looping back.....AARRGGHH!!!! Task mannager says program not responding....any ideas??


----------



## Tobuk

Are you using the latest drivers from nVidia?

Also, there is a known bug that causes performance to drop dramatically at a random time if you play after the laptop is woken from sleep. In this case it may make your L4D freeze up. Do you put your laptop to sleep usually?


----------



## shift

Hey guys,

Last night I finally got around installing my Left for Dead 2 game on my G60 and while playing; I notice some rainbow type colors on some of the walls, items while playing throughout the game. It was not really bad, but still was there and I know it was not suppose to be there.

I looking @ the display / graphic setting and it was on â€œauto detectâ€ and it set it to higher settings. I decided to drop the graphic details some, but still have the rainbow artifacts on the screen.

I ran FRAPS and it was easily pushing over 35+fps.

I ran the temp on the GPU and it was right at 80 degrees and was pushing out some heat. I had the laptop sitting on a tile top table.
I did got to Nvida and did a driver update and installed it. Still have the rainbow artifacts.

Wondering if itâ€™s just getting too hot? Maybe I should get a laptop cooling pad?
Any input??

Thanks all.


----------



## Tobuk

Can you try to post a screenshot of it? Sounds like an issue with the game... Does it happen right away? Or after playing for a little bit?

Normally the problem you'll see with overheating is either throttling (bad performance), or artifacts, which could like snow, TV fuzz, crazy lines of geometry, etc. Not really texture problems though.

Did you log your temps? If you alt+tab out of a game to check the temps, the GPU will already be MUCH cooler than it was in game 5 seconds before. You need to run a log to find the max temp.


----------



## shift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


Can you try to post a screenshot of it? Sounds like an issue with the game... Does it happen right away? Or after playing for a little bit?

Normally the problem you'll see with overheating is either throttling (bad performance), or artifacts, which could like snow, TV fuzz, crazy lines of geometry, etc. Not really texture problems though.

Did you log your temps? If you alt+tab out of a game to check the temps, the GPU will already be MUCH cooler than it was in game 5 seconds before. You need to run a log to find the max temp.










You know, just thinking about it, it maybe the game.

Because the 1st time I installed it. The graphics (all of it) at the boot up of the game it was all rainbow. I had to exit out and then come back into the game and it was much better. While starting the game (playing it). I notice like certain things were in rainbow colors; for example: The doors (only) or maybe the bathtub in the bathroom.

I don't have my laptop with me here @ the office, but i'll run it tonight and post pics.


----------



## shift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


Can you try to post a screenshot of it? Sounds like an issue with the game... Does it happen right away? Or after playing for a little bit?

Normally the problem you'll see with overheating is either throttling (bad performance), or artifacts, which could like snow, TV fuzz, crazy lines of geometry, etc. Not really texture problems though.

Did you log your temps? If you alt+tab out of a game to check the temps, the GPU will already be MUCH cooler than it was in game 5 seconds before. You need to run a log to find the max temp.



It's weird, but now the game is running perfect, smooth and fast. 
After work today I did head out to my local Frys and got a Targus Chill Hub XC. 
I been playing the game for little over one hour and now my son has taken over right now (as I type) playing left4dead 2. I will post my heat temps in about another hour of game play.


----------



## rraulston

i dont think mine was heat. Some glitch. Now, my internet explorer just stops working. Reloaded my system and all is well.......***, i have virus ware ect.......


----------



## shift

Ok, i'm back online. Played with couple of folks online and beat the game in co-op.

Here are my heat stats:


----------



## Tim4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shift*


Ok, i'm back online. Played with couple of folks online and beat the game in co-op.

Here are my heat stats:











That temperatures are normal for this laptop.Nothing to worry about. I think it was your game, giving that rainbow. Try playing others and see if it willhappen again in others.


----------



## shift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tim4*


That temperatures are normal for this laptop.Nothing to worry about. I think it was your game, giving that rainbow. Try playing others and see if it willhappen again in others.



Yea, from what it seems it probably was. It seems to be running very good now. Love this laptop for sure.

I played older game called Battlefield 2 and no problems there also. I also think since you have to play Left4Dead 2 through Steam.... I think it was the problem and maybe it was still doing some updates. Either way, I got the newest version of my video card and things are running great on it. ASUS makes a very nice laptop I must say


----------



## Tobuk

Glad to see things worked themselves out. Those temps look good. Enjoy your laptop!


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

Hey tobulk, so I got a weird issue... Sometimes my laptop will randomly make a humming/buzzing noise that gets increasingly worse as I move the laptop, it only happens once in a while. Maybe there is a component loose?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FattyMcFatFatFatty* 
Hey tobulk, so I got a weird issue... Sometimes my laptop will randomly make a humming/buzzing noise that gets increasingly worse as I move the laptop, it only happens once in a while. Maybe there is a component loose?

Hm. What kind of buzzing noise? From the speakers maybe? Or a physical noise, like a loose fan? Try to pinpoint where it's coming from and post back.


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

Hm, well it definitely is not coming from the speakers. I think it might be something loose... I hope its not though because I HATE having to get stuff fixed, takes forever... especially when dealing with best buy :/


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

Ill try to determine where the noise is coming from next time it happens and post back later.


----------



## shift

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shift*


Ok, i'm back online. Played with couple of folks online and beat the game in co-op.

Here are my heat stats:












Hey guys.... I decided to do some re-cooling. I took back the Belkin cooler pad and got the Cooler Master NotePAL x2 and for extra exhaust blow-out; I got the Thermalake External MobilefanII.

I also did another run on FutureMark and got better scores also. My old score was 8989 and now I got 90+ more points with a score of 9079







. Hey.. better then nothing







.
No overclocking at all.

Look at my old (above in the quote) vs new heat tests:

I really, really like the mobile external fan. I blows some coooooold air. Put like 3-4 of these around this laptop.... I might freeze this Laptop


----------



## shift

Yumm.. Yumm


----------



## Tim4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shift*


Hey guys.... I decided to do some re-cooling. I took back the Belkin cooler pad and got the Cooler Master NotePAL x2 and for extra exhaust blow-out; I got the Thermalake External MobilefanII.

I also did another run on FutureMark and got better scores also. My old score was 8989 and now I got 90+ more points with a score of 9079







. Hey.. better then nothing







.
No overclocking at all.

Look at my old (above in the quote) vs new heat tests:

I really, really like the mobile external fan. I blows some coooooold air. Put like 3-4 of these around this laptop.... I might freeze this Laptop





































Nice temps! Congrats! Happy for you. You can watch my Aeoulus CP001G review.


----------



## rraulston

been having lots of issues. Finally found a geek squad peep who knew somthing. My steam account is causing the lock ups. When he turned steam off, I have no issues. Steam on and problems. Not sure where to go from here....Compatability mode maybe??? really frustrating to pay 1500 for a laptop and cant play what I want.....


----------



## rraulston

i found this interesting......

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-...k.22297.0.html


----------



## Tim4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rraulston*


been having lots of issues. Finally found a geek squad peep who knew somthing. My steam account is causing the lock ups. When he turned steam off, I have no issues. Steam on and problems. Not sure where to go from here....Compatability mode maybe??? really frustrating to pay 1500 for a laptop and cant play what I want.....


Maybe you should try clean Windows 7 installation. Using Asus recovery DVD. It's installs windows without any additional soft from Asus. Try to install windows, drivers and check if your steam account is still causing problems. Maybe its some software + steam causing problems. Hope you solve your probleme with this.


----------



## FACTION95

I just bought this laptop last weekend. So far I really like it. Best Buy was selling it for $100 off so I got it for $899 plus tax of course.

I thought that it had 2 hard drives. Has anyone added a second hard drive? Is it possible? If so, where can I find a second mounting bracket?


----------



## Tobuk

Yes, you can add another hard drive. The slot is inside the main panel on the bottom (you can see the space in my pictures on the first page.)

I think most people find the extra bracket from ASUS. Here's a link to a G71 bracket, which should be what you need (their website doesn't list the G72)

http://estore.asus.com/shop/item.asp...4316&catid=652

But you might call and make sure which is the right part.


----------



## Tim4

Yesterday, found intresting update for windows in update center. "Microsoft update for Nvidia GTX 260M" . I am very curious is that just simple driver update or some system fix to improove performance of VGA?







Anybody have this update? I'll try to update today or maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Tobuk

Copy and paste what it says about it. What nVidia drivers are you using?

Occasionally Windows will detect out of date drivers, and try to offer a newer one. I never do it though. I only download drivers from nVidia directly.


----------



## shift

Hey,.... any of guys have half buffer % when burning CDr's or DVD'r's?

Not sure why, but mine is burning 50-55% buffer


----------



## rraulston

i just checked my drivers and had v186.31. went to the web site and dloaded v195.62. And I thought i had the latest all the while....guess not....maybe my L4D2 glitches will go away.....


----------



## dmreeves

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tobuk* 
Yes, you can add another hard drive. The slot is inside the main panel on the bottom (you can see the space in my pictures on the first page.)

I think most people find the extra bracket from ASUS. Here's a link to a G71 bracket, which should be what you need (their website doesn't list the G72)

http://estore.asus.com/shop/item.asp...4316&catid=652

But you might call and make sure which is the right part.

Wow thanks so much for posting this. I have been wondering where I could get one and was about to resort to something like duct tape or some sort of homemade fastening device just to keep a second drive in there... LOL!

BTW that appears to be the exact same bracket as is in my g72. I saw screenshots of the inside of a g71 and it is IDENTICAL looking to my g72.

Thanks again!


----------



## rraulston

it would be cool if someone did a "second drive" write up with pics so the rest of us NON-computer gurus could follow it. All the way down to software installation and parts list...drive types ect...







ray


----------



## m1morrow

Hey gents,

I just got one of these beasts. After overclocking CPU and GPU i'm scoring in the 11500's in 3dmark06!

Anyway.. In the future can I upgrade the CPU in this thing to a quad core socket P? Would the performance be better? And would I have to swap out the ram?

Also should I switch to a 7200prm or solid state drive?

Someone send in some pics on how to add a hard drive....that would be sweet!

Love this computer.


----------



## Tobuk

You can switch out for a quad core if you want. The G72GX-RX09 comes with a quad.

You don't have to switch out the RAM to do it.

I wouldn't bother upgrading to a 7200RPM drive. The speed gains are minimal. An SSD drive would be faster, but pricey. Just depends on what you want to do.

To add a second hard drive, the easiest thing to do is take out the current drive and see how it fits in. Then you can assemble the other bracket and drive to put it in.


----------



## m1morrow

Nice.

Yeah If I upgrade the hard drive I will probably do a solid state,. Then use my existing to store pictures and music ect...

So I assume I can put any mobile socket P cpu in it. Witch one would you recommend?

Is the q9000 the only one that will fit? What is the fastest that I could throw in it?


----------



## Tobuk

Any socket P or T (P use less wattage, so they are cooler).

The fastest you can get is the QX9300, which is a 2.53Ghz quad. Spendy though.

Honestly, I would not recommend swapping out for another CPU. With the built in ASUS overclocker, your P8700 will run at 2.9Ghz. To me, that's a good match for a 260m GTX.

Obviously, there are benefits to a quad, but I don't think it's worth the price.


----------



## m1morrow

ok.

Seems like the only choices I have are the q9000 q9100 and the qx9300. I'll wait until they become really cheap and then I'll snatch one of those extreme ones up.

I'm going to get a solid state drive then I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## m1morrow

Just ran 3dmark06 after installing a fresh copy of windows 7. This thing broke 11,600


----------



## Tobuk

Sounds about right. I get 11,560 or so. It made me happy to see some early benchmarks of the new G73. The 5870m only post 12,900 or so, which isn't THAT much of an improvement. I don't have buyers remorse,


----------



## Akka

Hey guys!

I recently got this computer and am loving it! I do have a few questions about it and you guys being very experienced I thought it would be a good idea to sign up for the site to ask you all :-D

first off let me say I am new to PC gaming and am not very knowledgeable on how to configure things on here. So if there is anything I need to do to make sure my computer is ready to get cracking on some games with the best performance it can give. Feel free to let me know. So here are my questions:

1) When I log into my computer from sleep, I usually about 90% of the time need to hit FN-F2 to make my wireless card turn on. No big deal, but if there is a way to ensure it always switches on from sleep that would be nice. At one point I have had to go into my control panel>device manager to turn off a feature where my wireless card auto turns off if the battery is running low because it shut it off, but wouldn't let me turn it back on until I disabled that feature.

2) what are BIOS? I've seen you all mention this earlier in the thread. I wanted to get in here to make sure that ROG logo doesn't make that loud noise on boot up. I would also check it for the Turbo Gear but when I right click on my turbo gear icon it does have an option for "overclocking mode"

3) Is there a way to make it not turn my computer into Asus Standard mode everytime I wake my computer up? if so, its no big deal, but I would prefer my computer is auto set for High Performance when plugged in and I wake it up.

Last but not least) I have been playing games on it alot lately (Aion, Gears of War, Batman: Arkham Asylum, and Street Fighter IV) and it always runs great and runs them at max and I love it. However, I've noticed some slowdown on Gears after about an hour or so. When I checked the back of the computer it felt pretty hot. At least, from what I'm used to. I would check my temps but... I don't know how lol! I have been thinking of getting this cooling pad. Will it work for my computer?

http://www.amazon.com/ACC-NT-CRYO-LX...5053996&sr=1-2

I had a hard enough time finding a big enough case lol... hopefully a good cooling pad will be easier.

Anyways, thanks guys. Sorry for the million questions and the wall of text. I just want to make sure my pc is ready to go and isn't going to get damaged or anything due to my newb knowledge. Thanks!


----------



## Akka

Sorry, couple more questions...

When plugging it into my Home Theater Setup, I can get my video to go through to my HDTV completely fine. But I can't seem to get my Audio to feed into my Home Theater receiver. Is there something I'm doing wrong? I can't get audio via HDMI to go through with my Desktop either.

Also when plugging into my TV via HDMI is there a way that I can use only my TV as a monitor other than turning off the laptop monitor with FN-F7? Reason I ask is because I don't know if the computer uses more energy to send the picture to two monitors. If so, I don't want it burning up my card. This is when I noticed the dipped framerate on Gears of War when playing after an hour or so.

And just to make sure, I'm not the only one that's keyboard double types letters/numbers occasionally no? If so then boo, but if its kinda common then that's find. I don't really care I just wanted to make sure its "normal" lol. Thanks all!


----------



## Tobuk

1) It does that to me sometimes too. Keep turning it on when you boot up, it should remember to leave it on eventually. IMPORTANT NOTE: Do not play games after putting your computer to sleep. The G72 has a bug that will cause your games to slow down to a crawl. This only happens when the computer is put to sleep. If you want to game, make sure it is from a cold boot, or restart first.

2) The BIOS is the internal settings of the PC. To get to it, you'll see when you boot up it says at the bottom "Push F2 for BIOS..." (I think it's F2 anyway... it will say on the screen) When you see that text, hold F2 and it will jump you into the BIOS. When you're in there, go to the boot settings tab and you can change the volume of the logo sound. There you can mute it.

3) Asus Standard mode gets created by the Turbo Gear program. Just leave it be. Adjust your settings in Standard mode to be how you want them. Side note: the windows power management things don't really change much at all. Your laptop will not be "slower" in power saving mode. It does get "slower" when Turbo Gear changes to battery saver (It downclocks the CPU).

4) I own the Cryo LX, it works great. Google for HW Monitor, or download the nVidia system tools to monitor your temps.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_...ools_6.05.html

5) In your taskbar, there's a little gold volume icon on the right side. That will let you control where your audio goes. Set whatever what you're using currently to the default. Just remember to change it back when you're just using the laptop again.

6) Use F8 to switch between LCD only / LCD + TV / TV only. Using both monitors will not hurt your card.

7) Yes, the keyboard double types letters sometimes....







You just gotta get used to it.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Tobuk

Just thought I'd throw a link out to those following this thread. I know it's in this same forum, but don't miss Tim4's review! He has a lot of benchmark data that I did not include in my review.

http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...rformance.html


----------



## Akka

Thank you very much for the reply. So what I want to do is reboot the computer before gaming, then while in standard mode just use the FN-F3/F4/F5/F6 keys to adjust my settings? Also, when Overclocking what percent do I want to set it to?

Last thing, when I use the gold speaker icon and go into the settings for audio to my home theater to my TV it does show a couple different devices but when I test them I don't get any sound out. do I maybe need to plug the laptop into the home theater prior to booting up? Thanks!


----------



## Tobuk

FN + F3/F4 is just the keyboard lights. Use those at will. You can always change the settings in Asus Standard Mode to be what you want.

When overclocking, use 15%. You shouldn't get any heat problems, and anything less won't be much of a speed increase. Make sure you never leave the laptop on carpet, or some other soft surface. (overclocked or not).

As for your audio.... is your Home Theater setup connected to your TV? Or are you trying to go from the laptop straight to the speakers? If it's connected to your TV, then you want to just do HDMI audio out from the laptop. The TV will then route the signal to your speakers.

For HDMI out, plug in your TV, switch the display settings to be how you want them. Then go into the audio panel and set the HDMI signal as the default. Then you can go the the white Windows audio icon. Click that, and the icon at the top should be the TV. Click the slider and it should give you that sample "ding" noise, to make sure that it's going to your TV speakers?


----------



## Akka

If I get that cooler I mentioned (which from what I understand it is the same one you have?) will I be able to use the computer on my lap/bed without having to worry? At the moment I don't because I don't want it to get damaged, but sometimes I only have the option of using the laptop on my lap. At the moment I will use it on my lap when taking notes in class but never for gaming.

for the speakers, I have it set up to where my Home Theater receiver has all my HDMI ports go into it directly, then it routes the image to my television. My image comes out just fine, but I can't seem to get my Home Theater system to register my Audio. The audio when I try and test HDMI output wont make any sound. you can see the little volume level bars glow green and such, but I won't hear anything. ATM when I use my laptop connected to my TV I just have the audio come out the laptop's speakers... but naturally I'd prefer to have them come out the Home Theater system.


----------



## bloodshot2k

Anyone having issues with sleep mode?
If I put the laptop in sleep mode, it does not wake up.
I read online few people having this issue. Anyone have it and have a fix?


----------



## Tim4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bloodshot2k* 
Anyone having issues with sleep mode?
If I put the laptop in sleep mode, it does not wake up.
I read online few people having this issue. Anyone have it and have a fix?

Try BIOS update. I have latest from Asus v.602. Everything fine after sleep mode. Pay attention when updating bios. Update it trough EZFlash not WinFlash.


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

I have a question Tobulk, have you figured out a way to get little pieces of whatever out of the speaker grille? Its bugging me not having the entire computer clean


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FattyMcFatFatFatty*


I have a question Tobulk, have you figured out a way to get little pieces of whatever out of the speaker grille? Its bugging me not having the entire computer clean










LMAO, I have the same problem. It bugs me. Honestly, just take a vacuum to it. If you have an adapter to make the tip smaller, then obviously that would be easier. It'll pull just about anything out of there.

I'm kind of jealous of the G73 chassis. They finally went to a matte surface... that will stay so much cleaner than our shiny (read: greasy) surfaces.


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

A vacuum cleaner? Hmmm, thats interesting I might try that (i'd be afraid to scratch the case or something), I was thinking about like using duck tape, but i was afraid that would make it sticky







. Yeah I know, the fingerprints annoy me to no end as well, but it looks really nice when you clean it all off at least


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FattyMcFatFatFatty* 
A vacuum cleaner? Hmmm, thats interesting I might try that (i'd be afraid to scratch the case or something), I was thinking about like using duck tape, but i was afraid that would make it sticky







. Yeah I know, the fingerprints annoy me to no end as well, but it looks really nice when you clean it all off at least









Yeah, just don't slide the tip on the case. If you just touch it down where the dust/dirt is, it'll pick it right up. I suppose if something was really lodged, a toothbrush (or something with tiny bristles) could loosen it up.

And yes, it looks super good when it's clean. Which means it looked good for the 5 minutes after I first took of that protective plastic.


----------



## solidrock

Hey guys,

I'm new to the forum and I've been doing a lot of reading regarding the problem with the G71s, G72s.. etc.. dropping frames when overheating.

First let me tell you that the G72GX I have is a great gaming notebook.

But... buying a "cooling pad" is really the solution??... it tells me that it's a poorly designed notebook... there's not enough dissipation of heat, air circulation, thermal paste... whatever...

I've also heard that by updating BIOS/nVidia it helps with the overheating problem, but I have tried both and it doesn't seem to help. Although, I haven't tried the "driver sweeper" fix I read today (uninstall all nVidia and reinstall it again).

Have you guys found any other solutions to this problem?.. Do you guys have any issues with overheating? Do I really need to go spend more in buying a cooling pad?


----------



## Tobuk

I don't have issues with overheating. I do not overclock the laptop at all when I'm not using my Cryo LX, and my temperatures are fine. I've never had any throttling issues. I got the cooler because a) I like to overclock and b) I use my laptop on the floor when it is hooked up to my TV. Putting a laptop on carpet restricts its air flow, so I needed something to put it on.

Are you actually having problems? Or are you just worried about them because they do crop up for some people?


----------



## solidrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


Are you actually having problems? Or are you just worried about them because they do crop up for some people?


I'm actually having the problem. Borderlands was the first game I tried when I bought it about a month ago... and whenever I had the problem I would reboot and it was fine for the rest of my game. Then I got CODWMW2 and it happened a couple of times but I haven't played that one anymore. Now I installed TimeShift and L4D2 and it happend on both games. Then I got frustrated and started to look for solutions.

It happens even if I don't overclock it with the utility...

I updated to latest BIOS 602 and latest driver for nVidia. When I get home I will wipeout nVidia drivers and install latest laptop2go drivers to see if that helps...

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidrock*


I'm actually having the problem. Borderlands was the first game I tried when I bought it about a month ago... and whenever I had the problem I would reboot and it was fine for the rest of my game. Then I got CODWMW2 and it happened a couple of times but I haven't played that one anymore. Now I installed TimeShift and L4D2 and it happend on both games. Then I got frustrated and started to look for solutions.

It happens even if I don't overclock it with the utility...

I updated to latest BIOS 602 and latest driver for nVidia. When I get home I will wipeout nVidia drivers and install latest laptop2go drivers to see if that helps...

Any other suggestions?


Yes, I do have a suggestion. You said if you rebooted, then the problems went away? Are you playing games after you put the laptop to sleep?

There is a known bug (without a fix at this point), that causes frame rates in games to plummet, even when you are *not* overheating. This only happens if you play games after putting the laptop to sleep. A simple reboot, or hard boot, will prevent this from happening.


----------



## Sickened1

Can you do Raid0 on this laptop? If so i might get it and 2 WD scorpio blacks for raid0. Or just a cheap SSD idk yet. lol. Might just go with a single scorpio black though, not sure yet.

Looking between: 2x Raid 0 :http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136280

or 1: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227393

Which would i have higher speeds with? or would the increase even be worth it?


----------



## Tobuk

I'm pretty sure it does not support RAID. I'm not certain though. I would go with an SSD, and use the 500Gb that came with the laptop for a storage drive.

Even if it does support RAID, I'd still probably get the SSD.


----------



## bloodshot2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tim4* 
Try BIOS update. I have latest from Asus v.602. Everything fine after sleep mode. Pay attention when updating bios. Update it trough EZFlash not WinFlash.

Bios alraedy updated.
It seems some people have this issue..
But nobody can fix it.
I'm wondering if it's some sort of driver issues/conflict

I don't know how it works with the Setup the laptop came with, since I imaged it and then formatted, installed win7 ultimate.


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


I'm pretty sure it does not support RAID. I'm not certain though. I would go with an SSD, and use the 500Gb that came with the laptop for a storage drive.

Even if it does support RAID, I'd still probably get the SSD.


I might just go with the SSD in due time then.


----------



## solidrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


Yes, I do have a suggestion. You said if you rebooted, then the problems went away? Are you playing games after you put the laptop to sleep?

There is a known bug (without a fix at this point), that causes frame rates in games to plummet, even when you are *not* overheating. This only happens if you play games after putting the laptop to sleep. A simple reboot, or hard boot, will prevent this from happening.


I tried the rebooting work around yesterday and it seems to work... although I ran into problems installing the latest moded inf/drivers and when the problem manifested (after sleep mode with new drivers) I tried rebooting but I couldn't get passed the BSOD on "nvlddmkm.sys" saying that "An attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.." Anyways, I reverted to 195.62 entering safe mode and I'm back to normal again.

Im amazed that ASUS has this problem since earlier models and hasn't been able to fix it... it kinda sukcs...

At least now that I know, I will be able to play games (after rebooting) with my "gaming" computer...


----------



## rraulston

could someone give me a play by play on how to do the bios upgrade??? thx.


----------



## Akka

so far I haven't noticed anything when playing games after waking the computer up from sleep. Although, I would feel more comfortable if I had a cooling pad. I don't want it to overheat.


----------



## Sickened1

Anyone tried replacing the TIM in this thing? Im thinking about doin it. Maybe some MX3?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sickened1* 
Anyone tried replacing the TIM in this thing? Im thinking about doin it. Maybe some MX3?


What?


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


What?


Has anyone tried replacing the Thermal Paste(TIM). Im wondering if adding some aftermarket compounds would help lower temps more.


----------



## Tobuk

I almost did that with my old Gateway... You certainly can, although I haven't seen a tear down guide anywhere yet. I'm sure it would help some with temperatures.


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


I almost did that with my old Gateway... You certainly can, although I haven't seen a tear down guide anywhere yet. I'm sure it would help some with temperatures.


Hmm, maybe ill tear it down later and see what i can find out. If its not TOO extensive maybe ill make a guide to it.


----------



## rraulston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidrock* 
I tried the rebooting work around yesterday and it seems to work... although I ran into problems installing the latest moded inf/drivers and when the problem manifested (after sleep mode with new drivers) I tried rebooting but I couldn't get passed the BSOD on "nvlddmkm.sys" saying that "An attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.." Anyways, I reverted to 195.62 entering safe mode and I'm back to normal again.

Im amazed that ASUS has this problem since earlier models and hasn't been able to fix it... it kinda sukcs...

At least now that I know, I will be able to play games (after rebooting) with my "gaming" computer...









just had this exact same issue today for the first time......***?????


----------



## KoukiFC3S

What program do you use to overclock the 260m?


----------



## shift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
What program do you use to overclock the 260m?


I tried RivaTuner, but I thought the EVGA Precision Tuner worked easily and performs great (very simple).

FYI; No you do-not need to have a EVGA video-card to make it work









http://www.evga.com/precision/


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rraulston*


just had this exact same issue today for the first time......***?????


It's a common issue. Some people probably "have" it, but never know because they don't put their computer to sleep. If you put it to sleep, you will need to do a restart before playing games. This will prevent it 100% of the time. If you're getting stuttering issues after that, then it's probably a heat issue.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


What program do you use to overclock the 260m?


I use the nVidia system tools. It just adds a Performance tab to your nVidia Control Panel. I don't like having an "extra" program just to overclock...

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_...ools_6.05.html


----------



## solidrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rraulston*


just had this exact same issue today for the first time......***?????


Let me add that even though I reverted back to 195.62 the BSOD keeps happening... I stated that it "went back to normal"... but that wasn't entirely true... when it tries to come back from sleep mode I get the BSOD now which I didn't have before... I'l try the .8619 drivers that are on ASUS page to see if that helps with the BSOD... I know that the slow down on games it's going to continue, but now I know that by rebooting I can at least play games.


----------



## Calihan

Just bought one of these. Heading over to pick it up from the store right now


----------



## Akka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rraulston*


could someone give me a play by play on how to do the bios upgrade??? thx.










yeah I'd like that too. Never updated BIOS before


----------



## Calihan

Well I got home with it earlier, ate and now I just took it out of the box and something was rolling around inside. I opened it up and one of the ram dimms was lose and moving around







Gonna put it back in and see if I can't get this thing to boot.

Edit: When I turn it on, it boots but the screen does not turn on. I think I may have to go back to the store and replace this one.

Edit2: Ya, the ram socket itself is at fault. It won't hold any of the dimms in place. I am going to return it and try another one. Wish me luck -_-

Edit3: I returned the first laptop and they gave me a second one. This one works fine, and it didn't come with any bloatware as it had all been taken off prior to my receiving it. So far I like it.


----------



## Dayute

How are you guys adjusting the overclocking speeds in Turbo Gear? Mine goes into overclock mode fine but I can't adjust the settings. For some reason the little wrench and screwdriver button is not available for me. Anyone have similar problems, know of a fix? I checked the Bios but came up with no fixes.


----------



## Dayute

Nevermind, figured it out, weird that you can only adjust settings in normal mode and not in overclocking mode. Spent the night getting some folding dialed in. With the new SMP client and a GPU client I'm averaging 6k a day, hopefully that will improve now that I'm getting 10% more on my overclock. Only problem is with Both cores and my GPU running at 100% all the time my temp stays between 85-89c. Think I could cause any long-term damage running at this heat all the time? Also has anyone tried oc'ing past the basic Turbo Gear. I would think with some cooling I could OC this thing past 3 ghz easily with no foreseeable problems. Just a little worried about running this heavy of a load 24-7 for months on end.


----------



## Dayute

Thats GPU temp and folding referring to Folding @ Home in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Tobuk

Yeah, I wouldn't personally keep the system loaded like that all the time. Laptops really are not meant for extended 100% use, IMO.


----------



## Dayute

Yeah, I'm just gonna rag this G72 out until the G73 comes out. Whenever the G73 comes out I'm not gonna put this kind of load on it. Be nice to see how this computer deals with a couple months of 100% load.


----------



## gtpuser

Does anybody know what software or driver controls the keyboard lighting? Randomly when I login to windows the lighting shuts off.... Can't figure out which utility is involved.


----------



## Tobuk

I thinks it's just hardwired in, or whatever you want to call it. It's tied to the function key, so I don't think any software is needed to run it. You can turn them on and off LONG before Windows even boots up.


----------



## gtpuser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tobuk* 
I thinks it's just hardwired in, or whatever you want to call it. It's tied to the function key, so I don't think any software is needed to run it. You can turn them on and off LONG before Windows even boots up.

but something in the software that is loaded when my user profile loads is telling it to turn back off once the profile loads after i put my password in on initial boot (i turn it back on using the fn f3/f4 key)


----------



## gtpuser

it must be the ATK driver that is loaded


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dayute*


Yeah, I'm just gonna rag this G72 out until the G73 comes out. Whenever the G73 comes out I'm not gonna put this kind of load on it. Be nice to see how this computer deals with a couple months of 100% load.



the G73 is already out, at least the A2 and X1 versions @ newegg. both lacking blu-ray tho.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtpuser*


but something in the software that is loaded when my user profile loads is telling it to turn back off once the profile loads after i put my password in on initial boot (i turn it back on using the fn f3/f4 key)


Mine stays however I had it when I shutdown, so I don't know what to tell ya.


----------



## Akka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


Mine stays however I had it when I shutdown, so I don't know what to tell ya.


maybe because you have your bios updated? Sometimes mine doesn't even turn on and I have to turn it on manually, but when I go to do it it just flickers. So I have to turn the lit up keyboard all the way down, then back up. I really need to figure out how to update those bios . the other thing I hate is when the computer decides to take FOREVER to boot back up after sleep. Again, probably just a bios issue.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Akka* 
maybe because you have your bios updated? Sometimes mine doesn't even turn on and I have to turn it on manually, but when I go to do it it just flickers. So I have to turn the lit up keyboard all the way down, then back up. I really need to figure out how to update those bios . the other thing I hate is when the computer decides to take FOREVER to boot back up after sleep. Again, probably just a bios issue.

I still use the BIOS that shipped on the laptop. My old Gateway P-7805u took forever to wake from sleep too. Haven't had a problem with it with the Asus.


----------



## seasonalskier

I have a question for yall. My laptop I have now is 6 yeas old and I am looking to replace it with this one. Looks great, but does it have only one HDD bay?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seasonalskier*


I have a question for yall. My laptop I have now is 6 yeas old and I am looking to replace it with this one. Looks great, but does it have only one HDD bay?


No, there are two. You need to buy another HDD bracket though, which can be pretty hard to track down I guess.


----------



## Nazxul

Added a 64g Patriot SSD and put a 500g 7200rpm segate in as secondary. Gotta say was already happy with the rig and now it flys with a SSD. Downside is trying to locate a hdd cage, had to fab something at work just to keep the sucker from floating.

Naz


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nazxul*


Added a 64g Patriot SSD and put a 500g 7200rpm segate in as secondary. Gotta say was already happy with the rig and now it flys with a SSD. Downside is trying to locate a hdd cage, had to fab something at work just to keep the sucker from floating.

Naz


You should put up some pictures of what you fabbed up.


----------



## Marafice Eye

WOOT!! Just checked the IRS website, my check was mailed today! Postal gods please be kind and let it get here this week. Cuz when it does, the G72GX shall be MINE!!!


----------



## Tim4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


WOOT!! Just checked the IRS website, my check was mailed today! Postal gods please be kind and let it get here this week. Cuz when it does, the G72GX shall be MINE!!!










Hope you will get your system this week. Enjoy!


----------



## Tim4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akka*


maybe because you have your bios updated? Sometimes mine doesn't even turn on and I have to turn it on manually, but when I go to do it it just flickers. So I have to turn the lit up keyboard all the way down, then back up. I really need to figure out how to update those bios . the other thing I hate is when the computer decides to take FOREVER to boot back up after sleep. Again, probably just a bios issue.


You can look this link about BIOS update


----------



## massive77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tobuk* 
OpenAL is an add on for Direct X. Sometimes the futuremark installers don't get it right. Here's a direct link to the windows version. It's a tiny download, and super quick install.
http://connect.creativelabs.com/open...ds/oalinst.zip

Link to the main directory.
http://connect.creativelabs.com/open.../AllItems.aspx

Get nTune from nVidia's website, also called System Tools. It will add a "Performance" tab to your nVidia control panel. There, you can change the clocks. I use nTune v6.03. The latest is v6.05 from nVidia. I'm sure either will work fine.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_...ools_6.05.html

I have overclocked the GPU, and leave it running at reference speeds when gaming. Those are 550/950/1375 (compared to 500/800/1250). Temps are fine and it's stable in all games.


I tried the OPENAL installer... still fails and gives me that error. Any other solutions?

Thanks!


----------



## Tobuk

Not that I know of. You might try to re-downloading it. Maybe try updating DirectX entirely as well.


----------



## rraulston

please post up about the ssd mod!!!


----------



## massive77

wow, good scores guys.. best I can get is this.. this is with Overclocker to 15% and GPU settings are as such with the scores next to them.

540/940/1365 = 10610

546/946/1369 = 10605

540/940/1360 = 10594

550/970/1365 = 10589

550/950/1372 = 10585

540/940/1370 = 9841

560/960/1365 = 9837

550/950/1375 = 9817

I want to hit 11100. How can I? What can I use to see what my clock speed is on my CPU?

Thanks!


----------



## Tobuk

To monitor your CPU stuff, get CPU-Z

http://www.cpuid.com/

Just remember that your CPU clocks up and down automatically, so at idle it will read 1.6Ghz or so. Just move around a window or open a program and you'll see it bump up to the full speed. 15% overclock should give you just under 2.9Ghz.

Assuming your system is clean of bloatware, and you either don't have an anti-virus program or it is fully disabled, those scores just look like you're not overclocked. I get 10,100 stock, and 11,600 overclocked.


----------



## massive77

Well, crap!

Only thing I have showing in my taskbar is Microsoft Security Antivirus, Synaptics Touchpad Icon, Sound, and the wireless icon.

I don't know about all the bloatware. Or, I guess i don't know what bloatware is on this beast.


----------



## jjUH

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forums, I wanted to know which video drivers are you using and if the GPU is downclocking properly with them because i'm using Nvidia's 195.62 but the GPU is not downclocking. Sorry for my basic English.

Thanks


----------



## Marafice Eye

Ok, so I'm now posting this from my brand new G72GX-RBBX05! Tax refund actually came today.

Anyway, I just ran 3Dmark06 on this thing bone stock, no changes. I got like 5835 marks. Low, way low for this beast. I try running turbo gear but for some reason it doesn't start. Anyway, what else do you guys suggest doing to get this thing operating at peak? Which drivers to update/roll back?


----------



## Tobuk

I use v195.62, straight from nVidia. TurboGear should run automatically. It's in the system tray, little square logo thing (sometimes it shows up as a blank space, don't know why). Click that icon to bring it up, click options first and set it to 15%, then click the lightning icon for overclock mode.

Also, make sure you don't run this after waking the laptop from sleep. Any 3D environment will suffer greatly. Always do tests or play games after a fresh boot, or restart.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


I use v195.62, straight from nVidia. TurboGear should run automatically. It's in the system tray, little square logo thing (sometimes it shows up as a blank space, don't know why). Click that icon to bring it up, click options first and set it to 15%, then click the lightning icon for overclock mode.

Also, make sure you don't run this after waking the laptop from sleep. Any 3D environment will suffer greatly. Always do tests or play games after a fresh boot, or restart.


Perfect, you were right, it was a blank square for some reason. In the process of installing Crysis as I type this







(Finally get to play it!)

Also snagging the drivers you recommend. What about updating the bios? I definitely don't want to screw anything up, what's the safest way to do it? Or do I even really need to?

Edit: Also snagging nTune, what were the stock clocks to set it to? Don't want to fish through 20 pages to find em lol


----------



## Tobuk

I haven't updated the BIOS. No issues here.

Make sure you get the right version of nVidia's System Tools. You can get them here.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_...ools_6.05.html

Some earlier versions will cause a BSOD when you try to change the clocks.

The reference speeds for the 260m GTX are 550/950/1375.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


I haven't updated the BIOS. No issues here.

Make sure you get the right version of nVidia's System Tools. You can get them here.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_...ools_6.05.html

Some earlier versions will cause a BSOD when you try to change the clocks.

The reference speeds for the 260m GTX are 550/950/1375.


Thanks for that link, I did get the BSOD with the version I downloaded lol. Good to know about the bios, I'd rather not mess with it if I don't have to, or if it doesn't make a big difference.

Edit: I picked up Dragon Age: Origins and Crysis: Maximum edition when I bought it. I haven't installed DA:O yet, but I did get Crysis up and running at full res, all settings high. Played for a few minutes to check frame-rate with some light combat and it run fantastically. (Note: This is with just the CPU overclocked, not the GPU. And also no AA) I keep forgetting to frickin download Fraps so I don't know what my FPS was but it played awesomely smooth. Should I set some AA? Or not worry about it, it looks and plays good without it, but if it can look better for not much of a hit, I'll do that as well.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Hey Tobuk,

For some reason, nTune (the old one) won't uninstall, even after stopping the background process, and as such it won't install the new nTune. Any way to get around this?

Edit: Nevermind, figured it out.


----------



## Tim4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *massive77*


wow, good scores guys.. best I can get is this.. this is with Overclocker to 15% and GPU settings are as such with the scores next to them.

540/940/1365 = 10610

546/946/1369 = 10605

540/940/1360 = 10594

550/970/1365 = 10589

550/950/1372 = 10585

540/940/1370 = 9841

560/960/1365 = 9837

550/950/1375 = 9817

I want to hit 11100. How can I? What can I use to see what my clock speed is on my CPU?

Thanks!


What is the resolution that you run the test? Default for this screen is 1280*720. Try to put that res if you are using 3D mark pro version and you will get 11k. Also you should upadate DirectX 9c. That test uses it.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Heya, so after I got nTune to install, I still don't have the option to OC the GPU, here's a pic of my settings page. Any ideas?


----------



## Tobuk

You have to click that "Accept End User License Agreement". Click yes, and there you go.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Lol, facepalm moment for me. Got it working. Gonna run 3Dmark06 again later tonight and see about that low 5800ish score I got last time, since that was waaaaaaay too low imo.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Tobuk, you have an trouble with the 195.62 drivers? I installed em yesterday and they've been working fine until about an hour ago. They've crashed 4 times now (they do recover fine but it's annoying)


----------



## Splintah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
Tobuk, you have an trouble with the 195.62 drivers? I installed em yesterday and they've been working fine until about an hour ago. They've crashed 4 times now (they do recover fine but it's annoying)

I've been using them with no problems


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Splintah*


I've been using them with no problems










Dunno what it was but after a restart everything's been fine. Oh well lol.


----------



## Tim4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
Dunno what it was but after a restart everything's been fine. Oh well lol.

Update DirecX 9c. That will solve your issue. Download it from Microsoft site.


----------



## Tobuk

I haven't had any problems with them either.


----------



## identitycrisis

have any of you folks played BC2 on these machines? I have the 15" model with weaker processor, 4gb of ram and 1366x768 resolution, and the game beta runs pretty poorly.

I also tried to install the OCing utility you guys mentioned, but it won't install on mine, says it doesn't recognize the motherboard. But I can set an OC in the Power4gear hybrid utility.

Sorry for interjecting, I am just wondering if this particular model was a mistake. haha

Thanks


----------



## Tobuk

No, the beta performs badly on the G72 as well. (1600x900, all low settings, 25-35 FPS) But then again, a lot of people are having issues. Troll the EA forums for 5 minutes and you'll find people with desktop setups with SLI 285's who are having problems.

I think most people are pretty confident that the final release's optimization will be a lot better. EA has said it will be, so... hopefully,


----------



## identitycrisis

Hmm ok, I hope they make a BIG improvement, supposedly the patch they released today is going to improve dual core performance. I want to upgrade this thing to a P8700, but would rather wait until the warranty is expired.

thanks for the response!


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


No, the beta performs badly on the G72 as well. (1600x900, all low settings, 25-35 FPS) But then again, a lot of people are having issues. Troll the EA forums for 5 minutes and you'll find people with desktop setups with SLI 285's who are having problems.

I think most people are pretty confident that the final release's optimization will be a lot better. EA has said it will be, so... hopefully,










FYI they patched the beta today for better dual core support and it runs so much better. I am running at 1440x900 resolution with textures and details at medium, effects and shadows at low, 4xaf no aa hbao off and it has now been running around 40-50 fps, rarely going lower than 30 only at moments of extreme action and explosions. The lowest fps I got was 25, never once below that and never for more than a second or two. Basically the patch doubled my fps, I am very happy. Huge improvement.

So yeah these laptops won't max it, but they will run it very comfortably at lowered settings.

You should give a test run Tob, I am curious how well the g72 handles it with the new patch.


----------



## identitycrisis

I played last night after the patch in high performance, with the Maximum overclock option. Still ran kinda lame at times, I have EVERYTHING set to the lowest at 1366x768 resolution.

Kinda disappointing.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*


I played last night after the patch in high performance, with the Maximum overclock option. Still ran kinda lame at times, I have EVERYTHING set to the lowest at 1366x768 resolution.

Kinda disappointing.


That wasn't a full optimization. Just a fix for some dual-core issues. I still don't think it's representative of the final release...


----------



## identitycrisis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


That wasn't a full optimization. Just a fix for some dual-core issues. I still don't think it's representative of the final release...



I know, I was just hoping for more of an increase. this laptop is kind of a disappointment, I was hoping for more out of it, even though I kind of "cheaped out" on the lower end model.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *identitycrisis* 
I know, I was just hoping for more of an increase. this laptop is kind of a disappointment, I was hoping for more out of it, even though I kind of "cheaped out" on the lower end model.

There's nothing faster in the price range though (obviously until the next release cycle). Between this and the Gateway P-79xx, the next step up is a few hundred bucks. I almost bought an Alienware M17x before deciding on this, just because I didn't feel it was worth it to go all out for a laptop. That's what desktops are for.

For the $1100 I paid for my G72, I think it's awesome.


----------



## Marafice Eye

When I first started looking at a new laptop, I was looking at the G60VX. Definitely glad I bumped up to the G72GX.


----------



## identitycrisis

I cheaped out, and saved the $150 to get the G60VX I like it, i just really hope its capable of playing bc2, cant wait until the release to find out!


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*


I played last night after the patch in high performance, with the Maximum overclock option. Still ran kinda lame at times, I have EVERYTHING set to the lowest at 1366x768 resolution.

Kinda disappointing.


That's odd because your laptop should be a bit more powerful than mine and this patch was like a miracle patch for performance on my gateway. I suspect the final product will run even better. What kind of fps were you averaging? Did it dip below 30 often and for long periods?


----------



## Tobuk

Yeah I average 25-35 FPS, 1600x900, all low settings. Occasional dips to 20 FPS, occasional highs at 45 FPS. Not a good experience really....


----------



## Marafice Eye

Hey, do you guys run Crysis in DX10 or DX9?


----------



## usmcz

Just wanted to drop by - after a few weeks of deliberation, I ended up with the G72 over the G73 (I just couldn't justify an extra $500 on a laptop)... So far I am extremely happy! I play a lot of MW2 with some OCN guys, and I have this laptop pushing my 28" @ 1920x1200 with everything in MW2 maxed (except I'm only doing 2X AA I think... maybe 4, forget) and it runs great. Don't notice any difference from my desktop previously (although I'm sure it is much lower in FPS...)

Excellent info you have for us on this laptop, and in the price range I think this is a great buy.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


Hey, do you guys run Crysis in DX10 or DX9?


DX9. I can't tell any damn difference between the two...


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


DX9. I can't tell any damn difference between the two...



I was just wondering cuz I run it in DX10 (cant figure out how to run it in DX9, probably something I just never noticed) and I still average about 30-40 fps. It dips into the low 20s an teens depending on whats happening but I've played the whole game in DX10 with no real issues. (This is with no overclocking btw)


----------



## Tobuk

Normally you can right click the shortcut and click "Play in DX9."


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


Normally you can right click the shortcut and click "Play in DX9."


Hmm, dont have that option







oh well, if you aren't seeing a big difference then it probably wont matter if I do it. I'm almost done with the game anyway, I'm on the last mission.

Just started playing Bioshock 2 tho, so I might be taking a break from Crysis... Now if only I could get Warhead to install, for some reason the install gets stuck at like 1% and my dvd drive goes into a loop of trying to read the disc (least that's what it sounds like anyway.) Can't seem to figure out how to fix it.

Quick question, if I *cough* got a torrent *cough * and installed via that, using my cd key, would that work to bypass what I'm guessing is a defective disc?


----------



## Tobuk

Ya know, I think my Warhead disc did the same thing. I had to try it a few times before it finally grabbed it. I think I left it alone for 10 or 15 minutes, and it worked. Dunno though....


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


Ya know, I think my Warhead disc did the same thing. I had to try it a few times before it finally grabbed it. I think I left it alone for 10 or 15 minutes, and it worked. Dunno though....


Thanks for the tip man, it worked. I let it go for about 5 min the other times I tried. This time I just left it going. It's finishing the install now









+rep!


----------



## Marafice Eye

I'm loving this laptop so far, seems unstoppable lol.

Games Installed so far:

Battlefield 2142 - Full Res, all settings max 80-90fps avg
Crysis - Full Res, DX10, Mix of Med/High settings 25-40fps avg
Crysis Warhead - Full Res, DX10, Mix of Med/High settings 25-40fps avg
S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadow of Chernobyl - Full Res, all setting max 50-60fps avg
Bioshock 2 - Full Res, DX10, all settings max, 50-60fps avg
Halo: CE (for the lols and nostalgia) - Full Res, all setting max, 60+fps avg
Dragon Age Origins - Full Res, Settings almost max 25-40fps avg
Oblivion - (installed but working on my mods list and haven't played it yet)
World of Warcraft - Full Res, all settings max(except shadows), avg 80-90fps, 35-40 in Dalaran at peak times, haven't tried a raid yet.
The Sims 3 - Full Res, all settings max, 90fps avg
Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 - Full Res, all settings max 100fps solid (except when placing a premade coaster, lags here for a few seconds until you place it)
Freelancer - Haven't gotten full ws res working yet, but looks to be in the upper 70-80fps range so far.
Freespace 2(open source) - Full Res, max settings, 100+fps (until I start loading it with mods lol)
Left 4 Dead - Full Res, max settings, 50-60fps solid
Everything on the Source Engine - Full Res, max settings, 130+fps (have to vsync it due to tearing lol)

Games to be installed soon:

Command and Conquer 3 + Kane's Wrath
Halo 2
Borderlands
Need for Speed Shift
Mass Effect
GTA IV
Sins of a Solar Empire
Frontlines: Fuel of War

So far it's looking quite good, nothing this beast can't handle. Even with Crysis not being maxed out, it runs good and looks gorgeous.

Totally do NOT regret this purchase in the least.


----------



## Tim4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


I'm loving this laptop so far, seems unstoppable lol.

Games Installed so far:

Battlefield 2142 - Full Res, all settings max 80-90fps avg
Crysis - Full Res, DX10, Mix of Med/High settings 25-40fps avg
Crysis Warhead - Full Res, DX10, Mix of Med/High settings 25-40fps avg
S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadow of Chernobyl - Full Res, all setting max 50-60fps avg
Bioshock 2 - Full Res, DX10, all settings max, 50-60fps avg
Halo: CE (for the lols and nostalgia) - Full Res, all setting max, 60+fps avg
Dragon Age Origins - Full Res, Settings almost max 25-40fps avg
Oblivion - (installed but working on my mods list and haven't played it yet)
World of Warcraft - Full Res, all settings max(except shadows), avg 80-90fps, 35-40 in Dalaran at peak times, haven't tried a raid yet.
The Sims 3 - Full Res, all settings max, 90fps avg
Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 - Full Res, all settings max 100fps solid (except when placing a premade coaster, lags here for a few seconds until you place it)
Freelancer - Haven't gotten full ws res working yet, but looks to be in the upper 70-80fps range so far.
Freespace 2(open source) - Full Res, max settings, 100+fps (until I start loading it with mods lol)
Left 4 Dead - Full Res, max settings, 50-60fps solid
Everything on the Source Engine - Full Res, max settings, 130+fps (have to vsync it due to tearing lol)

Games to be installed soon:

Command and Conquer 3 + Kane's Wrath
Halo 2
Borderlands
Need for Speed Shift
Mass Effect
GTA IV
Sins of a Solar Empire
Frontlines: Fuel of War

So far it's looking quite good, nothing this beast can't handle. Even with Crysis not being maxed out, it runs good and looks gorgeous.

Totally do NOT regret this purchase in the least.


Nice!! I will be very pleased if you could post this results with screenshots in my gaming performance review. It will be very informative for everyone. Glad that you are happy with that lappy.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tim4*


Nice!! I will be very pleased if you could post this results with screenshots in my gaming performance review. It will be very informative for everyone. Glad that you are happy with that lappy.



Give me a few days to get everything installed and running then I'll snag some screen-caps of my settings, and then in-game with the fraps fps in the corner.

Oh also, since I forgot to mention it in the other post, all these results are with NO overclocking, no CPU oc, no GPU oc (not even back to stock clocks, still using the downclocked stock settings







)


----------



## Tim4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


Give me a few days to get everything installed and running then I'll snag some screen-caps of my settings, and then in-game with the fraps fps in the corner.

Oh also, since I forgot to mention it in the other post, all these results are with NO overclocking, no CPU oc, no GPU oc (not even back to stock clocks, still using the downclocked stock settings







)


Nice!!Really looking forward to your results. Again very happy that you liked that lappy.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Got Halo 2 up and running.

Can't go full res yet, max allowed in stock game is 1280x720, what few settings there are I have set at max. Anyway, the game runs between 100 and 200fps. In combat it barely drops below 100.

Gotta see if there's a way to force my native res.


----------



## trexxcrap

i was going to get this laptop, but i settled with the 899.00 one. it makes me happy, i mostly play cod4 (plays amazing) and borderlands, (runs pretty good)

mostly the reason i didn't get the one you got is because i think its hideous. its just so ugly to me haha.

also another reason i didn't get is because the seal was broken on the 899.00 one so i got them to take 10% off and it came to 880 AFTER tax. so i got a great deal.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trexxcrap*


i was going to get this laptop, but i settled with the 899.00 one. it makes me happy, i mostly play cod4 (plays amazing) and borderlands, (runs pretty good)

mostly the reason i didn't get the one you got is because i think its hideous. its just so ugly to me haha.

also another reason i didn't get is because the seal was broken on the 899.00 one so i got them to take 10% off and it came to 880 AFTER tax. so i got a great deal.


Speaking of Borderlands, Got it up and running.

Full res 1600x900, Everything max and turned on, with 16x AS. I get 35-60 fps. Mainly depending on how much crap I'm looking at. On average in combat I see 40-45ish, so pretty damn good.


----------



## Splintah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
Speaking of Borderlands, Got it up and running.

Full res 1600x900, Everything max and turned on, with 16x AS. I get 35-60 fps. Mainly depending on how much crap I'm looking at. On average in combat I see 40-45ish, so pretty damn good.

I get ok performance with everything maxed in borderlands, but I find that if I turn off dynamic shadows my fps goes up a lot, so I play with this off.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Splintah* 
I get ok performance with everything maxed in borderlands, but I find that if I turn off dynamic shadows my fps goes up a lot, so I play with this off.

Learn to either turn shadows off, of down a lot for most games. Shadows like to kill frame rates lol.


----------



## Tobuk

Same here. Everything maxed except shadows in Borderlands. Great game so far... I'm level 26, with 10-11 hours of play time.


----------



## Wee

Great review here....I have read it all and hope to be getting one of these for part time Acad and Rhino3D cad work....I'm not a gamer but the specs on this system looks like it will fit our needs and stay way under budget. Anybody run any 3d cad programs on this system....?

Also I have never had a laptop before strictly desktops over the years.....I don't see me using the mouse pad to do cad work....The specs say not blue tooth enabled....Will a wireless mouse work....?

Any advise on a good case....? I would need room for the power adaptor and maybe some paper work....Not interested in a backpack looking for something more traditional.


----------



## Tobuk

The only 3D work program I run is Google SketchUp, which works flawlessly no matter how much is going on. (I know it's not the most advanced 3D program out there, but it's all I've got.)

Any USB mouse will work, whether its wired or wireless.

As for cases, I use an Osprey Elroy messenger bag. It's holds a lot of stuff without being overly bulky.


----------



## Nakattk

Just got my ASUS G72GX from best buy today. I'm excited! Anything I should know or do to it? I just took it out of the box and about to decrapify it.


----------



## Tobuk

Assuming you read through most of this thread, there's nothing glaring you need to know. Feel free to ask any questions though!


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
Just got my ASUS G72GX from best buy today. I'm excited! Anything I should know or do to it? I just took it out of the box and about to decrapify it.

That's the first thing I did when I got it, was take off all the bloatware (and there's a lot







) I didn't feel the need to wipe the OS, seemed unnecessarily extensive. After that, it was on to getting Firefox and all my basic needed programs. Then it was on to installing some games and such. Then on to transferring my music lol. I forgot how much work is involved in getting back up and running.


----------



## Nakattk

Well I didn't even get to decrapify it. I spend forever trying to get it online with my Dlink dir655. I am still unsuccessful. It won't even pick it up in the connections screen. My router has always been a pita to connect to thought I must have to much security on it lol. Windows 7 is hard to get used to I can't find anything.


----------



## Wee

Will one of the mini usb bluetooth mouse receivers fit behind the cover plate with it closed....? Below is a link to the kind I'm talking about...

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstempl...questid=315699

Brian


----------



## DarkMasterMX

So on my trip to the US this weekend I ended up grabbing one of these babies from Best Buy. The sales rep I talked to suggested buying the optimized version of it (I guess they throw some crap on there and adjust features? If anyone wants to enlighten me I'd appreciate it) and said he'd throw it in for free since he was quitting the next day and didn't care.

I haven't had much time to sit down with it as I sent it back with some friends to avoid it getting beaten up on a plane but off hand is there really anything I should be aware of with this laptop before putting it into full gear with programs/games etc...?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wee*


Will one of the mini usb bluetooth mouse receivers fit behind the cover plate with it closed....? Below is a link to the kind I'm talking about...

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstempl...questid=315699

Brian


Nope, unfortunately not. I have one of the nano receivers for my VX Nano. The cover plate has to stay open when it's plugged in. It's not that big of a deal but it's a tad disappointing.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkMasterMX*


So on my trip to the US this weekend I ended up grabbing one of these babies from Best Buy. The sales rep I talked to suggested buying the optimized version of it (I guess they throw some crap on there and adjust features? If anyone wants to enlighten me I'd appreciate it) and said he'd throw it in for free since he was quitting the next day and didn't care.

I haven't had much time to sit down with it as I sent it back with some friends to avoid it getting beaten up on a plane but off hand is there really anything I should be aware of with this laptop before putting it into full gear with programs/games etc...?


Whatever they put on to "optimize" it, is probably crap. I spent 20-30 minutes removing the crap that already comes preloaded. It already comes with Asus's cpu tweaking program, and a quick download from the nVidia site will get you the official software to tweak the gpu. Anything else is either not necessary, or you can do yourself. I wish they sold clean versions (meaning only the OS and the Asus utilities installed), the rest of that crap is worthless.


----------



## Tobuk

Yeah but he got the optimization for free... so it's cool, saved him 30 minutes of his life.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


Yeah but he got the optimization for free... so it's cool, saved him 30 minutes of his life.










Lol, that depends on what the so-called "optimization" was









Hey, since you're around, I have an odd question. Since I know there are Asus 17.3" screens that display 1920x1080... Isn't it possible to swap out the 1600x900 in our G72's with a 1080p one? Might be cool to do that at some point (aka after warranty expiration lol)

Edit: Another question for you. If I remember correctly, you were going to get BFBC2. How did it run post-patch on this thing? I'm currently getting it via... "alternate" means as a test for running ability. (And yes I fully intend to buy it, I HAVE to play online and can't do so with an "alternate" copy. This is simply to test out how well it will run.) I'm buying it for both 360 and PC (360 first cuz I have a ton of friends who are going to be playing it tomorrow) but probably next week or so for pc.


----------



## Gearbox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


Lol, that depends on what the so-called "optimization" was









Hey, since you're around, I have an odd question. Since I know there are Asus 17.3" screens that display 1920x1080... Isn't it possible to swap out the 1600x900 in our G72's with a 1080p one? Might be cool to do that at some point (aka after warranty expiration lol)


http://www.screentekinc.com/Asus_G72...d-screen.shtml

It can be done


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gearbox*


http://www.screentekinc.com/Asus_G72...d-screen.shtml

It can be done


Score! +rep!

Would love to do this at some point.


----------



## Nakattk

Now I need some help. I still can't get this thing online. I even tried connecting it via cable to my wireless router and nothing. My router is a Dlink DIR 655. My desktop and my PS3 work wireless through it. I can't even get my laptop to find my wireless network at all. It finds everyone else's network ,even down the street. Anyone know what I am doing wrong? I know my router uses WPA2 AES&TKIP, MAC filtering, DHCP ,and must be a hidden network.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
Now I need some help. I still can't get this thing online. I even tried connecting it via cable to my wireless router and nothing. My router is a Dlink DIR 655. My desktop and my PS3 work wireless through it. I can't even get my laptop to find my wireless network at all. It finds everyone else's network ,even down the street. Anyone know what I am doing wrong? I know my router uses WPA2 AES&TKIP, *MAC filtering*, DHCP ,and must be a *hidden network*.

Those will be your culprits. If you have MAC filtering on, you need to add your laptop's MAC addy to the exception list. Also, Make your network public until you get your laptop connected to it.

If neither of these work, there may be something with the network cards in your laptop, check to make sure, both are properly installed and running the latest drivers.


----------



## Nakattk

I added it to the MAC lsit, but I didnt make it public. I couldn't find that option on the emulator. I am going to look some more when I get home ,will update. Thanks so far for the help.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
I added it to the MAC lsit, but I didnt make it public. I couldn't find that option on the emulator. I am going to look some more when I get home ,will update. Thanks so far for the help.

Run a quick test when you get home, if any of the visible networks are unsecured, try and connect to them. If you get a connection then you know it's not the laptop.

However, since you can see the networks, that says to me the wireless network adapter is working, and something with your router is funky.

What make and model is your router? I'll see if I can find anything that might solve the problem.


----------



## Nakattk

My router is a Dlink DIR 655. I had hell getting my ps3 connected but it eventualy did connect. I tried to connect my laptop to the router via network cable too and it didnt work. I'm at a loss.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nakattk*


My router is a Dlink DIR 655. I had hell getting my ps3 connected but it eventualy did connect. I tried to connect my laptop to the router via network cable too and it didnt work. I'm at a loss.










K, 1st step, Make your router visible. the option is here in the firmware (pic)

Also, try turning off MAC filtering. If you're encrypted, MAC filtering really doesn't matter.


----------



## Nakattk

I will try that tonight when I get home. Hopefully it will work, I really want to start enjoying my laptop and not fighting with it lol. Thanks so far for the help and screen shots (+rep). Will update later.


----------



## Wee

Thanx for the reply Marafice Eye.....I figured it out for myself at Bestbuy today....It would have been nice if they would have inset the usb ports to allow for these...Oh well it's not like it's a deal breaker or anything....This system is by far the best bang for the buck if U are gonna run cad programs....I did find a nice case that it fits in although it is a tight fit....Now I just got to talk the boss out of the money to get one.


----------



## Nakattk

I finally got it online had to unhide my network ,anf Ihave the wrong MAC id in. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nakattk*


I finally got it online had to unhide my network ,anf Ihave the wrong MAC id in. Thanks for the help.


Glad to hear you got it working. Again, if you have your network secured (which you do), you really don't need to MAC filter. You'll just have to remember that when you want to add a device to your network, to un-hide it lol.


----------



## Wee

Can U get parts for these yet...I didn't see anything but a mother board and a battery listed on the asus parts website....? If I could get an extra flap cover I might consider cutting a hole for the mouse receiver...it would be about flush with the hole cut.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wee*


Can U get parts for these yet...I didn't see anything but a mother board and a battery listed on the asus parts website....? If I could get an extra flap cover I might consider cutting a hole for the mouse receiver...it would be about flush with the hole cut.


Not sure, probably have to do some searching online. You know, you could probably just remove the flap itself, but of course it would leave the other ports exposed.


----------



## Nakattk

Well, I got my first BSOD this morining. All I did was try to install Super Antispyware free ed. Got to the part where it asks if you want to allow the program to make changes then BLUE. Also I noticed that the sound icon changed to a red X just before it when blue. Odd, but I rebooted waited a min for it to catch up and back to normal. Hope I don't have a defective one. I didn't get a warranty from BB. Also, should it have taken COD4 like 50 min to install from cd on this laptop. It seemed like it took to long.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
Well, I got my first BSOD this morining. All I did was try to install Super Antispyware free ed. Got to the part where it asks if you want to allow the program to make changes then BLUE. Also I noticed that the sound icon changed to a red X just before it when blue. Odd, but I rebooted waited a min for it to catch up and back to normal. Hope I don't have a efective one. I didn't get a warranty from BB.

You have a warranty through Asus for a year or two.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
Well, I got my first BSOD this morining. All I did was try to install Super Antispyware free ed. Got to the part where it asks if you want to allow the program to make changes then BLUE. Also I noticed that the sound icon changed to a red X just before it when blue. Odd, but I rebooted waited a min for it to catch up and back to normal. Hope I don't have a defective one. I didn't get a warranty from BB. Also, should it have taken COD4 like 50 min to install from cd on this laptop. It seemed like it took to long.


Heh, no worries on the BSOD, I got my first and only one so far on this thing, the first night. I was installing something as well.

As far as the installation of something goes, that depends a lot on how the install program is coded, and how efficiently it loads stuff off the DVD. I had to let Crysis: Warhead sit there for about 15 minutes before it even started to move on the install.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


I had to let Crysis: Warhead sit there for about 15 minutes before it even started to move on the install.


Yeah, but that's just how Crysis is. It did the same thing when I installed it on my old Gateway P-7805u.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


Yeah, but that's just how Crysis is. It did the same thing when I installed it on my old Gateway P-7805u.


Well that was kinda my point. Maybe that's just how COD4 is?


----------



## Tobuk

I played it on 360, so I wouldn't know what the install process is like.


----------



## Atrumia

I am looking for info on how to properly remove the heatsink. If it is in these posts somewhere, please point it out. I did search but did not find the info.

Other than that I am loving my G72Gx. It runs great but I would like to do more to decrease temps on full load. I see max ~82c on the GPU on max load and I know thats ok.. I just don't wanna run my GPU at that temp when I play games for extended amounts of time. Any help is much appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atrumia*


I am looking for info on how to properly remove the heatsink. If it is in these posts somewhere, please point it out. I did search but did not find the info.

Other than that I am loving my G72Gx. It runs great but I would like to do more to decrease temps on full load. I see max ~82c on the GPU on max load and I know thats ok.. I just don't wanna run my GPU at that temp when I play games for extended amounts of time. Any help is much appreciated. thanks!










Just so you know, GPU @ 82C really is fine for extended use. It's 90C+ that I'm not comfortable with, although most GPUs will run fine even at 90C.

This thread doesn't have any tear down information yet...

Do you have a cooler? My Cryo LX helps out my G72 a lot.


----------



## Atrumia

I have a good two fan cooler under it and it works fine. I want to learn to take the heatsink off to replace the thermal paste and also know how to replace the CPU in the future. I would hate to bend the copper or mess something up.  I'll keep looking.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atrumia*


I have a good two fan cooler under it and it works fine. I want to learn to take the heatsink off to replace the thermal paste and also know how to replace the CPU in the future. I would hate to bend the copper or mess something up.  I'll keep looking.


Normally it's just a couple of screws with springs around them. The worst you could do is tighten them too hard when putting it back together. Also, loosen and tighten them in an even pattern (meaning don't fully loosen/tighten any one screw... do each one a little bit at a time).


----------



## Nakattk

Should I go ahead and up date all of my drivers and BIOS off the ASUS website? Or is that what casues the problem I have read about? If so how do I go about flashing the BIOS? First time bios flaher here.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nakattk* 
Should I go ahead and up date all of my drivers and BIOS off the ASUS website? Or is that what casues the problem I have read about? If so how do I go about flashing the BIOS? First time bios flaher here.

I wondered the same thing. Update your drivers for sure. but don't worry about the BIOS, Tobuk said there was nothing wrong with the stock ones and so far that's been the case.


----------



## Nakattk

I was just wondering if I should while im under the BB 14 day return policy. That way im not really screwed.


----------



## Tobuk

I wouldn't worry about updating the BIOS. As for the drivers, the only thing I've updated from stock is the GPU drivers, and whatever Windows Update offered (which I'm not sure anything has come up yet). There may be newer drivers for things on the Asus website... but if it's not broken, why fix it? I only update system stuff if there is a specific issue I'm having.


----------



## Akka

Hey guys,

I'm still having trouble getting my audio to come out my home theater system. I plug my laptop in via HDMI and my video comes out no problem. But I can never get the audio to come out the Home Theater system. I'm sorry to bug about this again, but I've noticed we've had a few new buyers and am hoping maybe they have had some luck? or wondering if they have had any trouble like me. Thanks!


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Akka* 
Hey guys,

I'm still having trouble getting my audio to come out my home theater system. I plug my laptop in via HDMI and my video comes out no problem. But I can never get the audio to come out the Home Theater system. I'm sorry to bug about this again, but I've noticed we've had a few new buyers and am hoping maybe they have had some luck? or wondering if they have had any trouble like me. Thanks!

How is your Home Theater system hooked up? Does it have it's own dedicated audio in? Or is it connected from the TV audio out?


----------



## Atrumia

Have you enabled HDMI audio output?

Right click the speaker next to the time on your taskbar.

Choose playback devices

Enable Realtek HDMI Output by setting it as default device.


----------



## Kylar

First of all I'd like to thank you so much for creating this thread, Tobuk. Normally i'm one of those people that just reads and gains information and then leaves without saying anything. I actually went and made an account because I, like alot of others, just purchased this from BB for $999 =] and if I would have never read this I would never have been able to use this laptop to its full potential...

That being said, I've read this entire thread, all 33 pages and I'm still confused on how to overclock the GPU. I downloaded the Nvidia Performance bar and now i'm sitting here looking at 3 different adjusters: the Core Clock, Memory Clock, and Shader Clock...I have no idea what they mean. lol. My main question though is, is there an optimal number to set all three of them at or is it just guess and check?

Secondly, I don't really understand the benchmarking thing either or what to do with it...If you could help me out it'd be greatly appreciated. I love learning about this kind of stuff. I've always liked computers since I was little, I'm 18 right now. But i've never had the chance to do much self studying...Anyway, if you can answer my questions, like i said, I'd deeply appreciate it =]

Edit: I just noticed something very curious...I download lots of things using torrents. When I overclocked my CPU to 15% all the sudden my downloads were only transferring at 2 kb/s but when I switched back to standard mode they sky rocketed back up to the mid 400 kb/s...Does anyone no why that would happen?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylar*


That being said, I've read this entire thread, all 33 pages and I'm still confused on how to overclock the GPU. I downloaded the Nvidia Performance bar and now i'm sitting here looking at 3 different adjusters: the Core Clock, Memory Clock, and Shader Clock...I have no idea what they mean. lol. My main question though is, is there an optimal number to set all three of them at or is it just guess and check?

Secondly, I don't really understand the benchmarking thing either or what to do with it...If you could help me out it'd be greatly appreciated. I love learning about this kind of stuff. I've always liked computers since I was little, I'm 18 right now. But i've never had the chance to do much self studying...Anyway, if you can answer my questions, like i said, I'd deeply appreciate it =]

Edit: I just noticed something very curious...I download lots of things using torrents. When I overclocked my CPU to 15% all the sudden my downloads were only transferring at 2 kb/s but when I switched back to standard mode they sky rocketed back up to the mid 400 kb/s...Does anyone no why that would happen?


The clock speeds of a GPU are far too much to explain easily in a forum post. In short, they are the speeds of various components in the GPU, and you would be better suited Googling around for information, or searching the graphics card forums here.

However, the most common overclock speeds to try are 550 core / 950 memory / 1375 shader. These are the nVidia stock speeds (Asus downlocks them by default to combat heat problems). Those speeds will be stable on 99% of G72s, and you should not encounter overheating issues. I would recommend buying a cooler if you want to overclock all the time.

Benchmarks are just ways to test how the system runs. I think they're neat, but only actual game benchmarks (like the RE5 one), will give you an indication of how a game will run. Synthetic benchmarks like 3DMark just give you a number to compare to other systems.

One thing they *are* good for is stressing your PC to find out what temperature your CPU and GPU reach. This way you can test certain overclock speeds and find out where your limit is.

Hit up www.futuremark.com and try out 3DMark06 and 3DMark Vantage. You can Google for the RE5 benchmark and pick your preferred download site. There are plenty of other benchmarks you can search around for as well.

As for your CPU overclock / download rate thing... I have no clue. Try setting your OC before you download anything?


----------



## Kylar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


The clock speeds of a GPU are far too much to explain easily in a forum post. In short, they are the speeds of various components in the GPU, and you would be better suited Googling around for information, or searching the graphics card forums here.

However, the most common overclock speeds to try are 550 core / 950 memory / 1375 shader. These are the nVidia stock speeds (Asus downlocks them by default to combat heat problems). Those speeds will be stable on 99% of G72s, and you should not encounter overheating issues. I would recommend buying a cooler if you want to overclock all the time.


Alright, I'll try googling around because i want to find the optimum settings for the GeForce 260M. As for a cooler i own the Targus Laptop Chill Mat from BB. It seemed to be the only one they had that would support the giant screen size of this laptop and had good ratings also. =]

I compared the temps with HWmonitor you suggested to yours that you posted and they seem to be doing wonderfully. I would post a picture but i'm not sure how. lol. Anyway, do you know if there are any threads specifically targeting the GeForce 260M here?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylar*


Alright, I'll try googling around because i want to find the optimum settings for the GeForce 260M. As for a cooler i own the Targus Laptop Chill Mat from BB. It seemed to be the only one they had that would support the giant screen size of this laptop and had good ratings also. =]

I compared the temps with HWmonitor you suggested to yours that you posted and they seem to be doing wonderfully. I would post a picture but i'm not sure how. lol. Anyway, do you know if there are any threads specifically targeting the GeForce 260M here?


Not sure if there are any specific 260m threads, but I can assure you that you will not get much higher than 550/950/1375. Even if you do, it will NOT give you a noticeable performance increase in any game. I don't think it worth trying (maybe for a specific benchmark once or twice, just to get a "at the limit score")... especially in a laptop.

Whenever you test your temperatures, make sure you use a logging tool. If you exit a game, or even alt+tab out, the temps will drop very quickly and you will not be getting an accurate reading of your max temps.


----------



## Kylar

Alright, thank you, you just saved me a lot of searching. lol. As for the logging tool. Does the CPUIDA have logging? And just so i can clarify. When i have my GPU set at 550/950/1375 and my CPU overclocked to 15% with TurboGear. With those settings, while i'm playing a game, as long as the temperatures stay in the 80s then it should be fine, correct?

Oh, i also want you to know that I envy your monitor set up. I play on getting a 46" 1080 LCD come memorial day =]


----------



## Akka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


How is your Home Theater system hooked up? Does it have it's own dedicated audio in? Or is it connected from the TV audio out?


It's a Home Theater Receiver. So it has everything (PC Tower, PS3, Xbox 360) all plugged into it via HDMI, and then there is an output that goes into my TV for the video. my ps3, and 360's audio is perfectly fine and is always perfect, but neither my tower nor my laptop's audio ever goes out my speakers. My tower I assume is because I have it DVI to HDMI adapter to my Receiver. My laptop though... I can't figure it out...


----------



## Akka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atrumia*


Have you enabled HDMI audio output?

Right click the speaker next to the time on your taskbar.

Choose playback devices

Enable Realtek HDMI Output by setting it as default device.


Do I do this before I plug my laptop into it? Do I reboot after plugging it in?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kylar*


Alright, thank you, you just saved me a lot of searching. lol. As for the logging tool. Does the CPUIDA have logging? And just so i can clarify. When i have my GPU set at 550/950/1375 and my CPU overclocked to 15% with TurboGear. With those settings, while i'm playing a game, as long as the temperatures stay in the 80s then it should be fine, correct?

Oh, i also want you to know that I envy your monitor set up. I play on getting a 46" 1080 LCD come memorial day =]


For CPU, ~75C is okay. Anything over 80C I would avoid. For the GPU, ~90C and below is good.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akka*


Do I do this before I plug my laptop into it? Do I reboot after plugging it in?


No... You can change the audio output any time in Windows. You do, however, need to set HDMI to default before running an application/game. Sometimes the audio won't switch over (like in the middle of watching a movie or something).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akka*


It's a Home Theater Receiver. So it has everything (PC Tower, PS3, Xbox 360) all plugged into it via HDMI, and then there is an output that goes into my TV for the video. my ps3, and 360's audio is perfectly fine and is always perfect, but neither my tower nor my laptop's audio ever goes out my speakers. My tower I assume is because I have it DVI to HDMI adapter to my Receiver. My laptop though... I can't figure it out...


So let me get this straight. Everything gets plugged in *first* to your Home Theater system, then the HT system has a video *out* to your TV?

So the HT system gets audio via HDMI, then just outputs the video... and it won't play? When you set HDMI Audio to default on the G72, start some music/video, then click on the white Windows sound icon... Is there a green/gray bar bouncing along? Sometimes you need to click the Windows audio slider to get the audio to switch all the way over (does this on my wife's HP dv7 too).


----------



## Kylar

Ok, I'm starting to get frustrated. I downloaded the nTune thing. Now can you tell me if i'm doing this correctly?

I click on the shortcut titled "Performance" and it opens up the Nvidia control panel. Then I choose device settings and adjust the sliders like you first suggested and then I created a profile titled "overclocked" I hit the apply button and set it so that it should load that profile on windows start up. However, I'm looking on the GPU-Z application that you also suggested and the current levels on the sensors haven't changed! ugh, this is driving me nuts. Then every time i go back into the Nvidia control panel it has reset itself to the default configurations even after i applied the new ones =[. Can you help?


----------



## Tobuk

Whatever profile I save to use when Windows starts, doesn't work 90% of the time... I don't know why, but I think it's just an issue with the nVidia software. Or possibly the Asus power modes, which can reset some settings every time they get used/created (I've tried to delete them with no prevail... they auto-create at boot up it seems).

However, as for your overclock speeds not be applied at all, that's new to me. Open up GPU-Z and go to the sensors tab. Then go set your clocks to 550/950/1375, or whatever, and just hit apply. Don't create a profile or anything. Click yes or no for the Windows startup settings, then click back over to GPU-Z. Do they change at all?


----------



## Kylar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


Whatever profile I save to use when Windows starts, doesn't work 90% of the time... I don't know why, but I think it's just an issue with the nVidia software. Or possibly the Asus power modes, which can reset some settings every time they get used/created (I've tried to delete them with no prevail... they auto-create at boot up it seems).

However, as for your overclock speeds not be applied at all, that's new to me. Open up GPU-Z and go to the sensors tab. Then go set your clocks to 550/950/1375, or whatever, and just hit apply. Don't create a profile or anything. Click yes or no for the Windows startup settings, then click back over to GPU-Z. Do they change at all?


Ok, yeah i didn't create the profile and just hit the apply button and they jumped up to what i set them at. Too bad i'm gonna have to do that every time i start my computer. Oh well, it's better than nothing though. Thanks again =]

I know this is slightly off topic but is there any more maintenance/performance software that you'd recommend for this specific laptop, or just in general?


----------



## emersonsc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tobuk* 
The P-79xx uses the same chassis as the 78xx and even the 68xx, which IMO is getting a little dated. Performance wise, you will get the same thing as the Asus for $100 or so less. You just can't overclock it... It's a good laptop, no doubt. I'm just more impressed by the design quality of the Asus.

You said get the same as the Gateway but $100 less. How ever, there are a few diffs.

Memory:

Asus: DDR2 800 vs Gateway DDR3 1066
expandable: Asus 6GB vs Gateway 8GB

HDD:
Asus: 1 vs Gateway 2x + RAID support

With that said, is there a big diff between the DDR2 and DDR3 performance wise, enough to choose one over the other?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


You said get the same as the Gateway but $100 less. How ever, there are a few diffs.

Memory:

Asus: DDR2 800 vs Gateway DDR3 1066
expandable: Asus 6GB vs Gateway 8GB

HDD:
Asus: 1 vs Gateway 2x + RAID support

With that said, is there a big diff between the DDR2 and DDR3 performance wise, enough to choose one over the other?


I don't care that much about DDR2 vs. DDR3 for a laptop, especially one with a Core 2 Duo and a regular HDD. If it was i7 and a SSD, then I would care. 6GB vs. 8GB provides no difference for 99% of the computing population. And again, with SSD drives available, RAID isn't as important.

With the ability to overclock the Asus and better build quality (IMO), I would pick the G72 over the Gateway every time. I used to have a P-7805u and I loved it until I opened the box to my Asus.


----------



## emersonsc

is this the same model as yours? (i know some of the features are different like Blu-ray, screen rez) if so, according to their specs, these lappys ARE able to take two HDDs, just not sure if they have RAID. I'm looking over asus support for RAID answers.

Also, with that one, and the upcoming G73 being the same price, would it be best to wait? (the G73 has a i7 720QM and ATI 5870)


----------



## kasuza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emersonsc* 
is this the same model as yours? (i know some of the features are different like Blu-ray, screen rez) if so, according to their specs, these lappys ARE able to take two HDDs, just not sure if they have RAID. I'm looking over asus support for RAID answers.

Also, with that one, and the upcoming G73 being the same price, would it be best to wait? (the G73 has a i7 720QM and ATI 5870)

Asus G73 was released last month and you can find one on ebay. I got one on newegg.com for an incredible price







.


----------



## emersonsc

every place i've looked online shows them out of stock. I dont like buying stuff off of ebay, exsp. electronics. have been burned way too many times. plus no warranties.


----------



## kasuza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


every place i've looked online shows them out of stock. I dont like buying stuff off of ebay, exsp. electronics. have been burned way too many times. plus no warranties.


Asus provide 2 years warranty on their laptop even you bought it on ebay.


----------



## emersonsc

even the ebay retailers are doing pre-sales... no one has this laptop in stock. Asus hasnt shipped them out


----------



## Tobuk

I would buy the G73 over the G72 at this point.... but you can find some killer deals right now for the G72.


----------



## kasuza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emersonsc* 
even the ebay retailers are doing pre-sales... no one has this laptop in stock. Asus hasnt shipped them out

Weird! I am going to receive Asus G73JH-X1 model on Monday. I checked last time newegg.com release Asus G73JH-X1 last couple week for $1479. Now the price is up to $1599 for X1 model.


----------



## emersonsc

Newegg isnt selling the $1599 anymore its listed as sold out. They have a 1699 model thats 1TB(raid-0 500gb x2) over the 1599s 500gb, but its also on back order. I can get the same set-up from xoticpc, but with a blu-ray drive instead of a basic dvd for $1594. I've noticed newegg is a bit more expensive when it comes to their electronics. PC parts, hands down they are the cheapest (with a few exceptions) but i always see them being one of the higest when it comes to their electronics.

Amazon also has it on backorder as well as xoticpc. :-(


----------



## Atrumia

I paid $899 for my G72. That is $700 less than the G73.

Is the G73 "$700" better than the G72? No. IMO.


----------



## Wahl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atrumia* 
I paid $899 for my G72. That is $700 less than the G73.

Is the G73 "$700" better than the G72? No. IMO.

Every G72 I see ranges from 999-1099 (even refurbished, I know), where'd you find it for $899? I also have to agree with you, the G73 doesn't differ from the G72 by $700. Not even close.


----------



## emersonsc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wahl*


Every G72 I see ranges from 999-1099 (even refurbished, I know), where'd you find it for $899? I also have to agree with you, the G73 doesn't differ from the G72 by $700. Not even close.


CPU:
G72 P8700 vs G73 i7 720QM

GPU:
G72 GTX260m vs G73 HD 5870m

RAM:
G72 DDR2 6GB vs G73 DDR3 8GB

HDD:
G72 5400RPM 500GBx1 vs G73 7200RPM 500GBx2 Raid support

LCD:
G72 1600x900 vs G73 1920x1080 (full 1080P)

Optical:
G72 DVD-RW vs G73 Blu-Ray + DVD-RW

Bluetooth
G72 none vs G73 YES

BestBuy G72 = $999
XoticPC.com G73= $1549

Thats a $550 diff.

The replacement LCD, Blu-Ray drive, and extra HDD + upgrading the original to 7200RPM is more than $550 right there. Then add the Bluetooth module, Better vid card, better CPU, better RAM... I would say there is ALOT more for the extra $550.

As soneone else put it, its better to spend a little more now, knowing you wont have to upgrade for some years down the road. Skimp now, and you'll end up paying out more.

DDR2 is old tech. The P8700 is old tech. Why spend $999 on something thats full of old tech?


----------



## Tobuk

^^ +1

But I still think the G72 is a good buy for $1000. But yes, the G73 has enough better features to warrant the ~$1600 cost. Remember, there are still versions of the G72 that have quad-core, 1080p LCD, and blu-ray that cost $1500+.


----------



## emersonsc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


^^ +1

But I still think the G72 is a good buy for $1000. But yes, the G73 has enough better features to warrant the ~$1600 cost. Remember, there are still versions of the G72 that have quad-core, 1080p LCD, and blu-ray that cost $1500+.


the A1 which has bluetooth, 1080p LCD, 6GB mem, blu-ray, 500GBx2 7200rpm HDDs (no raid from what i've found so far), Q9000 CPU which is the same price as the G73-A1... BS is you ask me. Its an older model, should be less IMO.


----------



## Atrumia

Quote:



Every G72 I see ranges from 999-1099 (even refurbished, I know), where'd you find it for $899?


I got it from Best Buy. I do not know if it was a sale or such but when I went it was at the 899 price.

Quote:



But I still think the G72 is a good buy for $1000.


I agree.

------

The only issue I have (and its not a big issue) is the hard drive speed. I do plan on getting an SSD to replace it.


----------



## emersonsc

IS there a big performance difference over the DDR2/DDR3? P8700/i7 720QM?

Everything i've found so far is that these online retailers are SO backed up from pre-orders, that if i ordered now, i may not see it untill middle of april to end of May. I'm not tying up $1600 on something I wont see for a few months. That kills the $600 diff right there. Give me a discount for you tying up my freakin money that long and we will make a deal. These sites shouldnt be listing the product untill they have inventory. its BS.


----------



## aapocalypse

has anybody played bc2 on this yet. if so how does it handle it. i am about to get the game on thursday and would just like a heads up before hand.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aapocalypse*


has anybody played bc2 on this yet. if so how does it handle it. i am about to get the game on thursday and would just like a heads up before hand.


Handles great. Check my post at the end of the "Gaming performance review" thread. I run it at full res (1600x900) all settings maxed (except shadows, they are on low. And HBAO is off and not needed imo.) with 4x AA and 4x AF.

I average in the 35-45fps range. Drops a bit to the upper 20s if there's some particle effects going on (like with water.). Smoke drops it a tiny bit but not much.

Online I use the exact same settings and it's great. solid 35-45fps, dropping if I'm right near a big explosion (like tank rounds.). Grenade blasts really don't hamper it much at all.

Obviously if you want a higher fps you can drop the AA/AF down, or texture detail. But imo 35-45fps is fine and it looks great with these settings.

Here's the thread link with some Campaign shots and my settings. (also remember, this is with no overclocking of any kind.)

http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...ormance-7.html


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


Handles great. Check my post at the end of the "Gaming performance review" thread. I run it at full res (1600x900) all settings maxed (except shadows, they are on low. And HBAO is off and not needed imo.) with 4x AA and 4x AF.

I average in the 35-45fps range. Drops a bit to the upper 20s if there's some particle effects going on (like with water.). Smoke drops it a tiny bit but not much.

Online I use the exact same settings and it's great. solid 35-45fps, dropping if I'm right near a big explosion (like tank rounds.). Grenade blasts really don't hamper it much at all.

Obviously if you want a higher fps you can drop the AA/AF down, or texture detail. But imo 35-45fps is fine and it looks great with these settings.

Here's the thread link with some Campaign shots and my settings. (also remember, this is with no overclocking of any kind.)

http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...ormance-7.html


I'm not getting this kind of performance at all, in campaign or multiplayer. I have everything on low, native resolution, and it still doesn't keep 30+ FPS. It plays smoothly, but high settings doesn't. It peaks at 40, but hovers in the mid 20's most of the time... making it really hard to play. Campaign stays a bit smoother than multiplayer.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


I'm not getting this kind of performance at all, in campaign or multiplayer. I have everything on low, native resolution, and it still doesn't keep 30+ FPS. It plays smoothly, but high settings kills my performance.

I'll have actually log my FPS to get some solid numbers to compare the settings... All I've done is stare at FRAPS while playing. But still, it's not great for me.


Hmm... That's really odd. These were the settings I started the game with and it turned out to be perfect.

Maybe it's a driver issue somewhere? Although I couldn't begin to guess where since I use the same nVidia drivers as you do.

I see the level of fps you're talking about if I try to broadcast over Livestream or Xfire but not when I'm just playing the game.

I'm really curious about what's causing the trouble for you because that's disappointing to hear you aren't getting the same results as I am. I could try to do a capture of gameplay for a vid, but capturing cuts my fps in half


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Can anyone help me quick. I got this laptop (as I posted not to long ago) and I've set it all up but my one pet peeve thus far has been the huge touch pad for the mouse. When I'm typing I find I constantly hit the thing and manage to click random stuff or high light things and delete them as I continue typing. I tried to see if there was a "disable touchpad when using external mouse" type option but I'm having no luck. Can someone offer some insight for me?


----------



## Atrumia

the blue lighted button to the left of the power button is the "disable touchpad" button. or press Fn + F9.


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atrumia* 
the blue lighted button to the left of the power button is the "disable touchpad" button. or press Fn + F9.

haha







well don't I feel mildly stupid! I guess I shoulda read the manual for the quick hot keys, I was looking in mouse properties for an option!

Thanks, +rep!


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkMasterMX*


haha







well don't I feel mildly stupid! I guess I shoulda read the manual for the quick hot keys, I was looking in mouse properties for an option!

Thanks, +rep!


The manual didn't even mention the hot keys. It's the dumbest manual I've ever seen.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


Handles great. Check my post at the end of the "Gaming performance review" thread. I run it at full res (1600x900) all settings maxed (except shadows, they are on low. And HBAO is off and not needed imo.) with 4x AA and 4x AF.

I average in the 35-45fps range. Drops a bit to the upper 20s if there's some particle effects going on (like with water.). Smoke drops it a tiny bit but not much.

Online I use the exact same settings and it's great. solid 35-45fps, dropping if I'm right near a big explosion (like tank rounds.). Grenade blasts really don't hamper it much at all.

Obviously if you want a higher fps you can drop the AA/AF down, or texture detail. But imo 35-45fps is fine and it looks great with these settings.

Here's the thread link with some Campaign shots and my settings. (also remember, this is with no overclocking of any kind.)

http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...ormance-7.html



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


I'm not getting this kind of performance at all, in campaign or multiplayer. I have everything on low, native resolution, and it still doesn't keep 30+ FPS. It plays smoothly, but high settings doesn't. It peaks at 40, but hovers in the mid 20's most of the time... making it really hard to play. Campaign stays a bit smoother than multiplayer.


I thought I would chime back in for this topic. Now that I've put more hours in, the game seems to be running a lot more smoothly. I wonder if there was some weird cache issue? (like how BF2 had to cache things to optimize performance)

Playing on high still dips my FPS more than *I* prefer, but it's probably suitable for a lot of people. At the moment I've found a happy medium with mixed high/medium settings, and 2xAA. Runs a lot better than it did with all low settings the first night I played.

Strange...


----------



## Wee

Picked up one today at Bestbuy....So far it runs Rhino3D (3d cad software) flawlessly. It is alittle slow opening drawings but that to be expected with a 5400 rpm hard drive.

The manual is a joke....It's really, really bad. Is there a better online version....?

Is there anyway to add bluetooth permanently....? I hate having to take the wireless mouse USB receiver out when paking it back up.

Brian


----------



## pbasil1

Great review, in fact its great. I work at best buy in the pc department, and i must say everything you have stated is very true and accurate. It is a great model, and for the money is a force to be reconned with by any other gaming laptop.

The new G60 (15.6") model has just come out, and we put it on display today. Has 4gb DDR3, i5 430, and the new gt360M in it. Actually scored 2200 points higher on 3dmark 05 than the g72 as reviewed here. We are hoping for the new G72/73 at the store i work at, but no signs of it yet...

Also, one negative i dont like about these G series, is they still have 5400rpm drives in them... It seems like they beefed everything else up, but use a slow HDD? why?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wee* 
The manual is a joke....It's really, really bad. Is there a better online version....?

Not that I've found. Any specific questions you have?


----------



## Akka

Hello,

So I finally got my Cryo LX in today. I have never used a cooling pad so I don't really know how it works. Do I just set the laptop on top of it and I'm good to go? It's that simple? (I already did the usb plugs turned the little knob to turn fans on all the way up, etc). I just want to make sure I got it all set up right. I just initiated the overclock (15%). Now time to try out some Arkham Asylum! Hopefully I did the cooling pad part right.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akka*


Hello,

So I finally got my Cryo LX in today. I have never used a cooling pad so I don't really know how it works. Do I just set the laptop on top of it and I'm good to go? It's that simple? (I already did the usb plugs turned the little knob to turn fans on all the way up, etc). I just want to make sure I got it all set up right. I just initiated the overclock (15%). Now time to try out some Arkham Asylum! Hopefully I did the cooling pad part right.


Yepp, just set the laptop on it and you're good. Note that the fans will spin just a little faster when plugged into the DC power, so use that if you can.


----------



## Akka

Sweet. So here's a question. When I go to play Batman: Arkham Asylum it tells me a message like "we have detected that you are not using the latest drivers for your Nvidia GTX260M" or something like that. Basically telling me I'm not up to date on my graphics card drivers. However, when I go to device management and and check for drivers for my Graphics card it says I am up to date. Any ideas?


----------



## Atrumia

http://www.nvidia.com/object/noteboo...5.62_whql.html

That is the latest release. For Windows 7 x64.


----------



## FACTION95

Does anyone else have problems when closing the top lid ? When mine goes into sleep mode it doesn't return from sleep mode or it blue screens. I have the latest video drivers installed. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Tobuk

Hm, I don't know about the not waking up / BSOD issue. But you can set Windows to not put the laptop to sleep when you close the lid.

If you don't know how, right click on the power icon in the notification bar and select power options. On the left there is a link titled "Choose what closing the lid does." Here you can set it to sleep, shut down, or do nothing.

If you get another BSOD, try to write down the code it gives and search for the error online.


----------



## Akka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atrumia*


http://www.nvidia.com/object/noteboo...5.62_whql.html

That is the latest release. For Windows 7 x64.


hey thanks... How do I know when drivers like this are available?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akka*


hey thanks... How do I know when drivers like this are available?


You can check tech news sites, like www.hardocp.com or www.tomshardware.com, or the nVidia forums here. They often announce when new ones come out. I'm not sure if you can sign up for some kind of automated email from nVidia... I've never thought about it.

They don't really come out "often," so just check their site every few weeks or something.


----------



## Wee

Tobuk.....Did you install the new graphics driver....? Does it come with the tools that are needed to set the card back to stock speed or will I still need the tools package....?

Brian


----------



## Tobuk

You always need the nVidia system tools to overclock the GPU. I'm not sure if you have to reinstall it when you update your drivers. I don't think you do, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Wee

Is there anyway to make the Nvidia overclocking settings stick....Mine keep resetting after I reboot.....?

Brian


----------



## Tobuk

I haven't figured it out... It used to work fine for me on past computers, but never did on my Gateway P-7805u or my G72....


----------



## DrHacker

Tobuk,

i got a noob question for you can i add more than 6 GB ram to my Asus G72GX? If the answer its no. There is a way to do it? i mean Bios Mod, software mod or its related to the hardware?

thanks a lot.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrHacker* 
Tobuk,

i got a noob question for you can i add more than 6 GB ram to my Asus G72GX? If the answer its no. There is a way to do it? i mean Bios Mod, software mod or its related to the hardware?

thanks a lot.

Well, there are three RAM slots. I'm assuming that if you bought 2x4GB sticks, you'd be able to run 8Gb just fine. I don't know of any hardware limitations that limit the system to 6GB.


----------



## Wee

Got my first BSOD today....I thought I had all sleep modes truned off....But maybe I didn't. In looking for answers I ran across some people reporting a weird flashing of the hard drive LED and mine does that....Is this flashing normal.....?

Brian


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


Well, there are three RAM slots. I'm assuming that if you bought 2x4GB sticks, you'd be able to run 8Gb just fine. I don't know of any hardware limitations that limit the system to 6GB.


I'm not sure where I read this but somewhere someone asked the same question and it was stated that the laptop doesn't support more than 6gb (not sure if I believe it or not). They also said it doesn't support DDR3 (mobo incompatibilty?).

If I were to upgrade the ram... why stop at 8? Get 3 sticks of 4gb, run 12 in this beast lol.


----------



## Tobuk

Yeah the memory standard is DDR2, not DDR3. But I'm not sure if more than 6GB will work. Try it! If they don't, return the RAM.


----------



## Akka

So today I went to wake my computer up from sleep mode and when I hit enter to type my password in to log in the computer screen went black and then blue screened. I didn't get to read the whole thing but it basically said something along the lines of "the computer shut down to prevent damage" and mentioned something about the video driver not waking up quick enough or something. I can't say I'm surprised since sometimes it takes 2 minutes for my computer to wake up from sleep. Anyone else have this happen? Solutions?


----------



## Wee

Yep....It seems to only happen when I'm overclocking the GPU....Well not really overclocking it just resetting back to factory standards.....If I leave it as it came on the laptop I haven't had any more BSOD yet.....I did update the graphics driver to 195.62 I didn't have any BSOD until I updated that.

Anybody got a link to the best way to downgrade the graphics drivers back to the one that came on the laptop new....? I've read that the you have to do a driver clean before installing the new one....?

Brian


----------



## Kylar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akka*


So today I went to wake my computer up from sleep mode and when I hit enter to type my password in to log in the computer screen went black and then blue screened. I didn't get to read the whole thing but it basically said something along the lines of "the computer shut down to prevent damage" and mentioned something about the video driver not waking up quick enough or something. I can't say I'm surprised since sometimes it takes 2 minutes for my computer to wake up from sleep. Anyone else have this happen? Solutions?


My solution is to just go to the power settings and set it so it never sleeps on any mode. I read that whole BSOD thing before I bought this laptop and decided that I'd do that...The 2 year warranty I got from BB helped to I guess


----------



## ID10T

Is it safe to delete the hidden restore partition on the hard drive? And is the Asus Win7 recovery disk a bootable?


----------



## Akka

in my action center I got a message saying something like "Address problems with Nvidia graphics card driver"

it said it stopped working twice since 3.13 (got 2 BSOD) and that there were solutions available, but when I click on it to show them it says that it could not download and to make sure I am connected to the internet (which I am). Anyone please help me out here? Thanks!


----------



## Wee

Akka....Are U using the 195.62 driver....? Are U overclocking the graphics card....? Since I stopped overclocking the graphics card I have not had anymore BSOD's

What graphics driver is everyone else using.....? Anybody had any luck overclocking it with the 195.62 driver....?

Brian


----------



## Tobuk

I can overclock just fine with 195.62, and I have only had one BSOD since ownership (and it was the program installer's fault, not the laptop's)


----------



## Marafice Eye

Same here, using 195.62 and haven't had problems. My one BSoD was during a game install.


----------



## Akka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wee*


Akka....Are U using the 195.62 driver....? Are U overclocking the graphics card....? Since I stopped overclocking the graphics card I have not had anymore BSOD's

What graphics driver is everyone else using.....? Anybody had any luck overclocking it with the 195.62 driver....?

Brian


The driver I seem to be using (as of this post) is 8.17.11.9562

I was using a different driver when the BSOD occurred. I rolled back a driver because that last driver I was using (provided in an internet link in posts above) is when I started getting BSOD's when trying to wake up my computer. I was overlocking and it would give me no trouble while overclocked. To overclock I was just opening Turbo Gear and then going into overclock mode (15%) from there, and then back into standard in turbo gear.

BSOD only occurred when trying to wake up the computer.


----------



## Akka

Am I not setting my speed (overclocking) back to standard correctly? I've only ever used Turbo Gear for anything overclocking related.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akka*


Am I not setting my speed (overclocking) back to standard correctly? I've only ever used Turbo Gear for anything overclocking related.


Turbo Gear is only for the CPU, you need nVidia's system performance program to overclock your GPU.


----------



## Akka

ok, I didn't want to overclock my GPU so I'm good on that aspect lol


----------



## Nakattk

I am looking for a laptop backpack for my g72gx. I purchased one, but I have to stretch the zipper to close it ,and it’s very tight. I want a back pack style around $60. Also, I would like it to fit my Zalman NC2000 at the same time. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## solidrock

PROBLEM WITH BSODs WHEN GOING TO SLEEP may have been solved! (for those of you new to the G72GX, this is a common problem that is mentioned in ASUS forum and in some other ones, I think on this forum too). It relates to BSODs after attempting to wake the laptop and FPS drop when playing games after waking.

I exchanged some emails with an ASUS tech and after we tried a couple of unsuccessful workarounds for the sleep problem, he finally may have hit the spot.

He told me to install this update: http://support.asus.com/download/dow..._type=14&os=30

It is the latest Power4Gear Hybrid Utility. I just installed it rebooted and now when I close the lid it doesn't go to sleep but I think it goes to hybernation (I didn't manually changed the option but it happened after installing the update). The blue LEDS on the lid (on the logo) don't remain flashing like before but they turn off and when I open the lid again I get the ROG logo and it comes back "Resuming Windows"... so, it is not as fast as coming back from sleep but it is faster than rebooting the computer.

It would be cool if you guys can help me test it. I didn't have much time. I tried closing the lid about 4 times this morning before coming to work and it worked, but I didn't try with a usb hard disk attached (like it was pointed out in another thread that supposedly was leading to a black screen with activity on the leds but no display). I also played TimeShift for about 25 minutes after resuming and I didn't get any frames dropped. Try closing the lid and open it back and playing other games, like MW2 or MassEffect...

So let me know what you all find out.


----------



## Anusha

I'm gonna buy a G72GX too and I want to install my SSD in it as the 2nd drive. But I live in Sri Lanka and I can't get it from Asus's e-store. Can someone help me find one? searched ebay but couldn't find


----------



## hawkeye18

Hi guys, I know this is an old topic from way back in this thread but I took my laptop apart looking for the FSB clock generator (so I could change it in SetFSB). I have the Q9000.

It is: 9LPRS929AKLF. I know that matches what somebody else on another forum said but I figured it couldn't hurt to give you my results here.

I'm running at 2.2ghz stable with no additional cooling (but I did dust it out while I had it apart!).

Also, as far as a good backpack for it goes, I have a Targus TXL 17 backpack (link: here) and it fits the G72 wonderfully. It also holds an absolutely amazing variety of other crap. And it's pretty comfy to wear as a bonus.


----------



## xanderx

ok first off sorry guys im new to this site and still trying to figure thins out. i want to know how to make a new thread.

now that i got that out of the way iv been looking at this laptop for a few days now and i dont know if i should get it or try to find a different laptop for around the same price. i wont be buying a laptop till july so i got some time to look at other models, does anyone have any idea when the g73jx will be out


----------



## Akka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidrock* 
PROBLEM WITH BSODs WHEN GOING TO SLEEP may have been solved! (for those of you new to the G72GX, this is a common problem that is mentioned in ASUS forum and in some other ones, I think on this forum too). It relates to BSODs after attempting to wake the laptop and FPS drop when playing games after waking.

I exchanged some emails with an ASUS tech and after we tried a couple of unsuccessful workarounds for the sleep problem, he finally may have hit the spot.

He told me to install this update: http://support.asus.com/download/dow..._type=14&os=30

It is the latest Power4Gear Hybrid Utility. I just installed it rebooted and now when I close the lid it doesn't go to sleep but I think it goes to hybernation (I didn't manually changed the option but it happened after installing the update). The blue LEDS on the lid (on the logo) don't remain flashing like before but they turn off and when I open the lid again I get the ROG logo and it comes back "Resuming Windows"... so, it is not as fast as coming back from sleep but it is faster than rebooting the computer.

It would be cool if you guys can help me test it. I didn't have much time. I tried closing the lid about 4 times this morning before coming to work and it worked, but I didn't try with a usb hard disk attached (like it was pointed out in another thread that supposedly was leading to a black screen with activity on the leds but no display). I also played TimeShift for about 25 minutes after resuming and I didn't get any frames dropped. Try closing the lid and open it back and playing other games, like MW2 or MassEffect...

So let me know what you all find out.

you should see what how it reacts when waking up with that new update. Mine takes up to 5 minutes sometimes to wake up and has BSOD twice so far when trying to wake up. If you really found the solution then... well... you're my hero :-D


----------



## pn0yb0i

I've finally got my laptop back from repair (RMA twice...) and never got a chance to use this at full potential up until yesterday (I got this puppy on Christmas day... and its been dead since then and I have procrastinated quite a bit to repair it).

So far it can run UT3 at MAX settings and is very playable! I am quite impressed. CS:S runs well over 120+ FPS during benchmarking, can drop a bit at times depending on map with 4x AA, but with 2x AA you can get really competitive.

Same with MW2 - very playable, beats my cousins desktop budget rig.

Anyway to the point - *How can I control the Keyboards backlight + Bezel LEDs behind the display? Everything seems to me an OEM install - but I'm not quite sure whats going on. The Fn + F3 / F4 functions for the keyboard illumination don't seem to be working.*


----------



## Decibel

Hello i got the G72GX about two weeks ago and everything is working like a charm.
I just had one really nooby question, when it's over clocked it's 2.9 correct?
So this means it is 2.9x2 right? So 5.8 altogether? Because i was reading on quad cores and they are base speed times 8?
Oh and on another note i found out this laptop's ram is made with 3 ram cards of 2gigs and not a 4 and 2 how. So i was wondering if anyone knew where i could get 4 gig version that would fit into this laptop. Thanks


----------



## pn0yb0i

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Decibel* 
I just had one really nooby question, when it's over clocked it's 2.9 correct?
So this means it is 2.9x2 right? So 5.8 altogether

It does not work that way. Dont multiply the clock with number of cores - common mistake made by beginners to express ones clockspeed. Clockspeed is independent of the number of cores you've got. Yes, 2.89 is the max overclock speed achieved using the ASUS OC util.

As for the ram, I dont quite understand what you are asking. It is recommended that all three channels of ram be the same size and clock frequency for stability. Mixing and matching will only lead to problems.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mercuri @ Yahoo forums*
The newer processors are more efficient and therefore get more done in the same number of clock-cycles as the old Pentium 4s. That's a big part of the reason they don't really use the GHz to name the processors anymore and instead use the names "Core 2", "Pentium", "Celeron", etc. GHz just doesn't mean much anymore. If you remember back in the Pentium 4 days, AMD's processors were clocked slower than the P4 but they were just as fast. That led AMD to name their processors by their equivalent P4 GHz like the Athlon 4800+, which was supposidly as fast as a P4 @ 4.8GHz even though it was actually only 2.5GHz. The same is true today for all processors.

However even if you assume that all GHz are equal, having four 1GHz cores is NOT the same as having one 4GHz processor. The reason is that code can only run on a single core at a time unless it is optimized to take advantage of multiple-cores. However, you COULD run four different programs, each on a separate core with a quad core proecessor.

The best way to think about it would be like a highway. More cores = more lanes and higher GHz = higher speed limit. If it's just 1 car on the road, you won't get there any faster if you add more lanes. If traffic is backed up, having more lanes makes a HUGE difference to the amount of traffic that can move through.


----------



## Decibel

What i meant about the ram is that it comes with 3 slots for memory. Those slots from factory come taken up by 3 2giga byte cards. So i was wondering if they sold the 4giga byte version of those cards for this laptop


----------



## solidrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Akka* 
you should see what how it reacts when waking up with that new update. Mine takes up to 5 minutes sometimes to wake up and has BSOD twice so far when trying to wake up. If you really found the solution then... well... you're my hero :-D

Hi, I see that you read my post. Did you get a chance to install the update then??. On my laptop it's been working really good. As I mentioned, it goes to sleep or hibernation and everytime it wakes up is fine and I can play for extended periods without the FPS drop. I haven't got a BSOD or black screen since the update and even got rid of the logos flashing when sleeping, which I didn't really like.

I'm no hero... I was just pointed to that update.


----------



## solidrock

Guys,

Please help me with this. I got my G72GX from best buy. Since I got it I haven't been able to do this simple task: When I plug in my HDMI cable to the TV, the sound doesn't go to the TV but remains on the laptop. I have to manually go to Audio Devices and "set as default" the HDMI and then I get audio. Then, when I disconnect the HDMI cable I get no audio on the speakers but the audio is still on the HDMI device so I have to change it again.

I have been told is related to activating SRS advanced audio or control panel, but I don't have that option on my audio devices and when I try to install the software it says that I don't have a SRS capable audio device.

Please, let me know if you guys have a solution to this or if it works fine on your G72GX.

Thanks.


----------



## rraulston

I have to do the exact same thing when using my gaming headphones. Annoying. My desktop would automatically change over.....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidrock* 
Guys,

Please help me with this. I got my G72GX from best buy. Since I got it I haven't been able to do this simple task: When I plug in my HDMI cable to the TV, the sound doesn't go to the TV but remains on the laptop. I have to manually go to Audio Devices and "set as default" the HDMI and then I get audio. Then, when I disconnect the HDMI cable I get no audio on the speakers but the audio is still on the HDMI device so I have to change it again.

I have been told is related to activating SRS advanced audio or control panel, but I don't have that option on my audio devices and when I try to install the software it says that I don't have a SRS capable audio device.

Please, let me know if you guys have a solution to this or if it works fine on your G72GX.

Thanks.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rraulston* 
I have to do the exact same thing when using my gaming headphones. Annoying. My desktop would automatically change over.....









Yeah, I've always had to manually change it too.


----------



## Decibel

can anyone share some light on the ram cards, or is it that no one knows where to get 4 gig byte versions of them?


----------



## Tobuk

Any 4GB DDR2 laptop RAM will work, but I'm not sure if the laptop is hardware limited to 6GB total. I have no reason to think that it is, as Windows 7 x64 can support a lot more than that. So you should be able to load up two or three 4GB RAM sticks and be just fine.


----------



## Akka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidrock*


Hi, I see that you read my post. Did you get a chance to install the update then??. On my laptop it's been working really good. As I mentioned, it goes to sleep or hibernation and everytime it wakes up is fine and I can play for extended periods without the FPS drop. I haven't got a BSOD or black screen since the update and even got rid of the logos flashing when sleeping, which I didn't really like.

I'm no hero... I was just pointed to that update.


Not yet, I really wanted to see how it reacts when going to sleep. Usually my computer takes about 5 minutes to wake up after sleep. This is also when my 2 BSOD occurred lol.


----------



## pn0yb0i

don't set it to sleep while turbogear is on OC mode.... It has BSOD written all over it.


----------



## Akka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*


don't set it to sleep while turbogear is on OC mode.... It has BSOD written all over it.


Yeah I have never done that lol. I figured that that would cause problems


----------



## eugenepvd

Great Laptop, you can get this laptop for $779.99 now. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834220707
Wish I had extra money.


----------



## pn0yb0i

Bummer I got this for 1k$ on EBAY. Took (me) almost 4 months to repair fully and now its on Newegg for under 8 Bills. F.M.L.


----------



## Wee

I had two early on BSOD while OC'ing both the GPU and CPU....I disabled sleep mode and un-installed the creative labs sound drivers and I'm happy to report I have had no more BSOD's since....It OC's nicely running both Autocad 2010 and Rhino3d V5. Kick ass laptop...Thanx again for this review, it made my decision to buy easy and I didn't go wrong.

Brian


----------



## Decibel

I can't seem to find laptop ddr2 ram for this still... well i can't get a defiant answer is what i mean, all the ddr2 rams for laptop i find don't state if it is compatible


----------



## Tobuk

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...%20(PC2%206400)

Specifically, what you need is 200-pin SO-DIMM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) RAM.


----------



## Decibel

thanks tobuk


----------



## Decibel

I was looking on the asus website and i came across this...
http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=qaDohSj4JPENXkxw
it states there that it is expandable up 6144


----------



## Akka

SolidRock,

Any update on how that update is treating your Asus? Any BSOD since you did it?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decibel*


I was looking on the asus website and i came across this...
http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=qaDohSj4JPENXkxw
it states there that it is expandable up 6144


Hm... that suggests that 6GB is the maximum. I still don't see why you couldn't run at least 2x4GB. Kinda hard to believe that it wouldn't support 3x4GB though... the OS can support it, and I don't know why it would be hardware limited.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Hey all! I just got this laptop yesterday after I sold my Gateway P-7811FX and ended up only paying $100 for this Asus! Perfect condition! BAM! So excited, best deal Ive ever gotten!

Anyways, I formatted and installed Windows 7 Ultimate x64...but now Im having issues as to what drivers I need exactly installed.

The drivers for the wireless installed perfectly, what Ive installed so far are the drivers/applications for the touch pad, audio, and ExpressGate...I need the drivers for the webcam and keyboard short cuts.

Asus has A LOT of drivers and apps on their download page for this model and Im hisitent on installing all of them mainly because I did last night from the driver CD and almost installed all the drivers. After doing so my PC would randomly lockup on me forcing me to do a hard shut down...like the screen would freeze and nothing worked except just powering down. Its been working all day perfectly now that Ive reinstalled Windows as I couldnt pin point what driver/app caused this.

Anyone know exactly what I should install for everything to just basically "work"?

What I need working are the following:

Webcam
Fn functions (some work like keyboard back lighting, where others like LCD dim and turning touch pad on/off doesnt)
The blue lit buttons at the top of the keyboard

Everything else seems to work though...

Also...Im having this issue where when I press Fn+F7 to turn off the LCD when I go to bed or leave the house, when I get back home the computer seems to have locked up...I cant turn the LCD back on nor does anything else work (like turning on/off backlit keyboard)...so again, I have to hard reset...anyone else have this issue? I dont turning off my PC's anytime but whats going on here? I know it isnt overheating or anything...it just freezes. I can turn the LCD off then turn it back on no problem...but if the LCD is off for like an hour theres nothing I can do but reset the PC...

Anyways, thanks for any and all help that can be had!


----------



## AndroidVageta

Also...does anyone know exactly how to take the GPU out? Replaced the CPU thermal pad with AS5 and its cooling it like its on ice!

Now I would like to replace the GPU thermal paste if possible...I saw on it when messing with the CPU and attempted to remove it (4 screws holding it in) but the plastic case/chassis around the GPU basically prevents it from being about to be taken out.

I took the keyboard off but didnt really see anything there...any one know what to do?

EDIT: Just tested the CPU using Linpack in OCCT and the maximum it got at stock speeds with the plastic cover ON and NO cooler used was 66C on both cores with the AS5...normals before hand were around 75C...thats almost a 10C difference just by replacing the thermal paste...a drop that low is ridiculous!

Makes me wonder what the GPU would be like if new TP was applied.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Dang...dead in here? LOL!

Well, I got everything situated from my first post...drivers no longer an issue...but does anyone know how to take this thing apart? Id really like to apply some new thermal paste to the GPU seeing the drastic temperature drops that the AS5 had on the CPU.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AndroidVageta*


Dang...dead in here? LOL!

Well, I got everything situated from my first post...drivers no longer an issue...but does anyone know how to take this thing apart? Id really like to apply some new thermal paste to the GPU seeing the drastic temperature drops that the AS5 had on the CPU.


I haven't seen any online guides as of yet, but if you go slow and pry on things gently it should be pretty straight forward... Can't be too much further along the process than the CPU is, I would imagine.


----------



## Wahl

Just have to give a big thanks to Tobuk. You probably single handedly sold me onto this laptop.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Hey Tobuk. Got a question for you. I'm looking to put in a second hard drive. Particularly a WD 7200rpm 320gb. Is there an easy way to clone my current drive to the new 320? I really would prefer having the OS and all my installed programs on the faster drive.


----------



## EntTheGod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


Hey Tobuk. Got a question for you. I'm looking to put in a second hard drive. Particularly a WD 7200rpm 320gb. Is there an easy way to clone my current drive to the new 320? I really would prefer having the OS and all my installed programs on the faster drive.


hard drive cloning programs







they do exist and they are convenient

although, i dont think ANY of them would allow you to clone to a smaller drive







so chances are your SOL

could just put all your games and stuff on the faster hard drive







decrease loading times a bit, but boot time will still be slow on your 5k rpm drive

just need to learn patience







a few more seconds on boot time aint the end of the world, hit the power button and go poor yourself a drink or something lol

good luck with figuring something out with another drive


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EntTheGod*


hard drive cloning programs







they do exist and they are convenient

although, i dont think ANY of them would allow you to clone to a smaller drive







so chances are your SOL

could just put all your games and stuff on the faster hard drive







decrease loading times a bit, but boot time will still be slow on your 5k rpm drive

just need to learn patience







a few more seconds on boot time aint the end of the world, hit the power button and go poor yourself a drink or something lol

good luck with figuring something out with another drive










That was my fear. I figured I probably couldn't clone to a smaller drive. I just don't want to hassle with reinstalling the OS and all my games and ALL the other crap that comes with using a new hdd. I just want it to be a bit faster.

Now if I got an SSD, then I wouldn't care about reinstalling an OS and all my games. but SSD's are a bit out of my available budget. I'm probably going to hold off on any upgrades for a little bit. I was just curious.


----------



## Tobuk

Ya know what? A 320GB 7,200PRM drive is almost identical in speed as a 500GB 5,400RPM drive.

The 500GB drive is more dense, as the disc area is the same as the smaller 320GB drive. Everything is literally packed in closer together on the 500GB, so the access needle does not need to move as far to reach data. Also, on that 500GB drive, the disc spinning one time covers more data than the 320GB drive does... meaning that the access needle can find what it needs in less spins.

Now find a 500GB 7,200RPM drive, and you're in business. Or a SSD.


----------



## Akka

can anyone tell me if this is the newest driver for our computers graphics card? i'm still having issues with BSOD on wakeup, so I downloaded that power4utility that Solidrock mentioned and am trying to update the graphics card too.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/noteboo...7.16_whql.html


----------



## Tobuk

That's the latest. I finally got a BSOD on wakeup, but it only happened when I put the computer to sleep almost immediately after shutting down a game...


----------



## AndroidVageta

So has anyone here successfully replaced their DVDRW with a Blu-Ray drive? I know its a SATA drive but does anyone know of a specific brand or type thats compatible with the front bezel of the G72?


----------



## Akka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


That's the latest. I finally got a BSOD on wakeup, but it only happened when I put the computer to sleep almost immediately after shutting down a game...


Thanks. I'll download that now then. Mine BSOD at least every other day on wake up. It's getting really annoying TBH lol.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akka*


Thanks. I'll download that now then. Mine BSOD at least every other day on wake up. It's getting really annoying TBH lol.


Yeah, annoying, but at least it is avoidable. It's not like some random crash... very predictable ya know?

Just don't put it to sleep and you won't have any problems.


----------



## Akka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


Yeah, annoying, but at least it is avoidable. It's not like some random crash... very predictable ya know?

Just don't put it to sleep and you won't have any problems.


I have mine set to hibernate when I close the lid and it BSOD about 40% of the time on wakeup. :-(

Do these BSOD effect my computer in a negative way? or is it just an inconvenient reboot? If the latter, I guess I'm cool with that lol.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akka*


I have mine set to hibernate when I close the lid and it BSOD about 40% of the time on wakeup. :-(

Do these BSOD effect my computer in a negative way? or is it just an inconvenient reboot? If the latter, I guess I'm cool with that lol.


I guess I don't understand why you don't just shut it down. A restart from hibernation is practically just as long as a cold start, and you won't have any BSOD issues at all.


----------



## Akka

lol... I never thought of that. Thanks!

Now if only I could figure out why my darn laptop wont put audio out to my Home Theater lol.


----------



## jonts09

Hello, I've trolled this thread long enough and would like to ask something regarding the beautiful laptop. I've had mine since January, and all in all, am very very pleased with it. I also got the recommended cooler which is the NZXT Cryo LX.

My problem is that whenever I use the cooler with my laptop, and directly connect the 2 USB ports of the cooler to the laptop, my USB ports seem to crash, they get the Code43 error.

To fix it, I have to go to devices and printers, disable my USBs, close the window, go there again, then enable the USBs, before it would read other USB devices I have (example, my Logitech gaming headphones, or my XBox360 wireless controller, wireless mouse, iPod connector).

Has anyone experienced this? Is there a cure for that?

Thanks.


----------



## Decibel

Is anyone actually opening up their laptop to clean it? If so how often and with what products


----------



## Tobuk

I haven't cleaned mine out really. I've taken off the bottom panel one time and dusted it with an air can. That's about it though.

I looked up that Code 43 error, and it seems to be a hodge-podge of problems. Some people fix it with a BIOS update... other reinstall OS... some unplug everything in the computer and put it back together.

I didn't find any consistent answers though.


----------



## indonesia

hi i'm from indonesia sorry if my english not good enough ...
whether the G72 is suitable for IT college ?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indonesia* 
hi i'm from indonesia sorry if my english not good enough ...
whether the G72 is suitable for IT college ?

Yes, the G72 will handle anything you throw at it, games or productivity.

The only thing you should worry about at school is battery life. You will not get more than 1.5 hours on battery. So unless you know you will be able to plug it in at school, then you might want to consider something with longer battery life.


----------



## indonesia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tobuk* 
Yes, the G72 will handle anything you throw at it, games or productivity.

The only thing you should worry about at school is battery life. You will not get more than 1.5 hours on battery. So unless you know you will be able to plug it in at school, then you might want to consider something with longer battery life.

but for a good performance for IT college ?


----------



## Akka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indonesia* 
but for a good performance for IT college ?

Yes, but small battery life.


----------



## indonesia

What if I buy G72 Factory refurbished no difference with the item new brand ?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *indonesia*


What if I buy G72 Factory refurbished no difference with the item new brand ?


Refurbished units usually work like a new product, but you will have a very short warranty. (90 days compared to 1-2 years)

That is really the only trade off.


----------



## DeeJay1337

Wow ive been out of the game for a while! Since when can you swap cpu's and gpu's in laptops?


----------



## Tobuk

For a long while. GPUs are more rare, as some are soldered onto the motherboards. Even when you can swap them, you need one that is compatible and physically fits in the laptop. Not to mention they are super expensive.

CPUs have been swappable for a long time. Just get the same socket CPU and it will go right in. Only thing to worry about is temperature control with a faster-than-stock CPU.


----------



## DaemonX

Hey I was looking to purchase a laptop for gaming in the next month or two and I've been looking at the Asus G72GX-Rbbx05 as the refurbished models are only around Â£600-Â£700. I was wondering though would it be worth me getting the G72GX-Rbbx09 instead as it has a Q9000 CPU and the 640GB HDD. I have searched the internet but have not got a definate answer so i was wondering:

Does the RBBX09 have a back lit keyboard as well?

Will the Q9000 be better than the P8700? I realize that the P8700 has a higher clock speed however games are making good use of multiple cores nowadays.

Can the Q9000 be overclocked? I am planning on purchasing a NZXT Cyro LX for extra cooling on the laptop so overheating shouldn't be so much of a problem.

Thanks


----------



## DavidL

DaemonX,

The G72GX-Rbbx09 does have a backlit keyboard. And like you said, games are now taking advantage of quad core CPUs. The Q9000 will certainly be the better choice for gaming and multitasking.

As for overclocking, Asus did not provide the overclocking utility with the G72Gx, however you can still OC with SetFSB (use 9LPRS929AKLF for the clock generator). Members over at the notebookreview forums have reported OCing their Q9000 to 2.2GHz (stable for gaming) and up to ~2.5GHz.


----------



## DaemonX

Just seen the G73JH-RBBX05 for $1199 at best buy which would be around Â£800. Is it worth the extra to get the i7 processor, the HD screen and the DDR3 Ram? Also is the ATI HD 5870 better than the GTX 260m?

Thanks


----------



## DaemonX

Thanks for the speedy reply didn't realize until i had already replied lol would it be better to get the G73 over the old G72 for the extra Â£150(ish).

Thanks


----------



## DavidL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaemonX* 
Thanks for the speedy reply didn't realize until i had already replied lol would it be better to get the G73 over the old G72 for the extra Â£150(ish).

Thanks

Yes, the G73 is much much superior than the G72 (currently EOL and is replaced by the G73). It's a completely new design and the heat assembly is a lot better too. If you have the funds, definitely go with the G73. However, my main gripes with the G73 is the lack of an express card slot and eSATA port. If these aren't deal breakers for you, then it should be a simple choice between the G73 and G72. However, keep in mind that if you plan to import the G73 to the UK, you'll most likely face a hefty duties fee. Though, even if you add all the tax and shipping costs, it's probably still going to be cheaper than purchasing one from a store in the UK.


----------



## DaemonX

Certainly not a deal breaker for me probably wouldn't ever use them anyway. How much do you think i will pay in tax and import fees?

Never mind finally found a import tax calculator, was Â£136 for the tax and Â£778 which brought the total to Â£914. Not bad at all considering they want around Â£1500 here in the UK







Definately worth the extra costs for the improved performance. Anyone know how the G72 compares to the G73?

Thanks


----------



## Tobuk

The G73 is a much better buy, in my opinion. The design of the case and cooling system is better, and the i7 CPU combined with the 5870m is a great setup.

The G72 hums along in Bad Company 2 with medium/low settings at 30+ FPS, sometimes dipping below 30FPS in heavy action. The G73 can hold 40+ on high settings. My G72 gets P6000 flat in 3DMark Vantage, and the G73 can pull 10,000+. I could give more examples, but you get the idea. It is certainly a faster laptop, and it has a better design.

Go for the G73.


----------



## Marafice Eye

As a note, the G72GX DOES have Asus's over clocking utility program. I use it all the time. I have the RBBX05


----------



## DavidL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


As a note, the G72GX DOES have Asus's over clocking utility program. I use it all the time. I have the RBBX05


Yup, but only for the dual core (RBBX05). I guess I should have specified the RBBX09 version with the quad core when I was mentioning the G72Gx







. Asus disabled Turbo Mode in the TurboGear utility for the quads, hence no OCing on the Q9000 other than using SetFSB.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DavidL*


Yup, but only for the dual core (RBBX05). I guess I should have specified the RBBX09 version with the quad core when I was mentioning the G72Gx







. Asus disabled Turbo Mode in the TurboGear utility for the quads, hence no OCing on the Q9000 other than using SetFSB.


Oh right, I remember now there being a note that they don't have to OC prog for the quads... Guess I should have realized lol. Of course you could always get the RBBX05 and put the Q9000 in it, therefore still having the OC program... No idea how much a Q9000 runs tho.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Hey, Tobuk, (or anyone that may know) Have you added a second hard drive yet? I'm going to need to, very soon (damn steam alone is 157gb) and want to know how simple it is to do.


----------



## DavidL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
Hey, Tobuk, (or anyone that may know) Have you added a second hard drive yet? I'm going to need to, very soon (damn steam alone is 157gb) and want to know how simple it is to do.

It's very simple. Just grab a HDD caddy (currently out of stock at the Asus estore, but you can get it from this guy HERE). Take the back panel out and it's basically just plug and play.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DavidL* 
It's very simple. Just grab a HDD caddy (currently out of stock at the Asus estore, but you can get it from this guy HERE). Take the back panel out and it's basically just plug and play.

Damn they're out of stock again? I was looking at them a week or so ago and they had em in stock. Steam folder is 157gb, other non-steam games and programs take up another 108gb, and my music folder is 55gb, podcasts are another 6gb. So needless to say I need another hdd and soon. I have about 55gb of free space >.<


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DavidL* 
It's very simple. Just grab a HDD caddy (currently out of stock at the Asus estore, but you can get it from this guy HERE). Take the back panel out and it's basically just plug and play.

^^


----------



## stearic

Sorry if this has been answered, but going over this thread and doing a search didn't net me any results. Does anyone know of a good carrying case that actually works with this laptop? I've done an exhaustive search via google and haven't come up with anything that looks like it'll fit (spec wise). I'm not to picky about the case, it can be a backpack style or messanger bag style, but i just need something to put this in when i travel.


----------



## Tobuk

I use an Osprey Elroy messenger bag in black/gray. Fits like a charm, and has plenty of room for other stuff.

http://www.google.com/products?q=osp...roy&hl=en&aq=f

Search around and you can find it as low as $50-60 + shipping.


----------



## david139

Hey I have recently bought a G72 with quad Q9000.
My main problem is that TurboGear overclock mode doesn't work so I have come here in order to find the solutions.

Some people said that turbogear doesn't work for quad cpu, but:

From ASUS homepage:
_
*Up to 15%* Boost in Performance*
Performance Boost allows you to crank up the performance of the Intel Core 2 Quad processor to your heart's desire. Simply utilize the easy-to-use interface and choose the overclocking speed to suit your prevailing usage._

Are they lieing?

Some people said turn on turbogear in bios. There is nothing like "TurboGear [Disabled] in my bios or i am too ******er to find it.

I have also tried SetFSB but asap I click the SetFSB button my computer freeze.

Could someone help me please?


----------



## Tobuk

Yeah... they weren't paying close enough attention when they copy-pasted the text. I think I've read a few people overclocking through other software, but I haven't heard of anyone getting TurboGear to work with the Q9000.


----------



## pn0yb0i

Has any1 been able to dual boot on this machine? Win7/XP

I'm having trouble finding drivers for WinXP. Yeah I know, it seems that ASUS made this machine a Windows 7 Exclusive. But they gotta be out there somewhere...


----------



## balane

I really need a drive caddy for a 2nd drive. Asus doesn't seem to ever have any in stock, at least when I check. What can I do or where can I get one? Thanks.


----------



## Decibel

I was wondering if anyone could benchmark their asus on this
http://www.finalfantasyxiv.com/media.../na/index.html
for the performance our laptops have they score pretty low here


----------



## losman01

I've been reading the previous posts for a while now on this thread, and wanted to thank everyone for their helpful comments concerning the thread model.

I purchased the laptop, and so far everything has been great with it. However, is it really true that it has problems running Bad Company 2? I own the game for the Xbox360 and was considering purchasing it for the PC to game with some friends, but the settings posted that were required to run it ~30fps scared me. The game runs fine on the 360, which in my opinion is considerably weaker than this laptop. Does anyone know what "settings" the 360 runs BC2 on? If I can at least replicate what I see there, it shouldn't bother me too much on the G72.


----------



## Zeke101

Due to college and money restraints I am currently looking at this model from bestbuy or the G60 model from there...This model is I beleive slightly more expensive. I dont game hardcore I just basically play WoW. Are there anyone who can give me the better recomendation of which to choose and why. I do like the G72 model cuz of the bigger screen but if the G60 is significantly better or has less issues then ill take that one...Thanks guys.


----------



## Tobuk

The G60 and G72 are functionally very similar, especially if you only care about WoW. If you like the smaller screen, get the G60.

As for BC2 performance, I run things on mostly medium settings with low shadows. Performance stays at 30FPS or higher. Not the greatest quality settings, but it still looks pretty sharp.


----------



## Akka

Hey guys! I have a question for you all that maybe you guys can help me with.

So, lately I have FINALLY been trying to get some games running on PC other than Street Fighter IV. Well, I've noticed that I've been having some audio/video syncing issues. The movements are going too fast for the dialogue. I'm using the computer overclocked at 15% and have the games maxed out. For example, when I play Gears of War for PC, the game runs like it is in fast forward. The movements are crazy fast, and when people have conversations with one another they cut each other off because the movements are going so fast that they are hitting the next dialogue cue before the person can even finish speaking. I have also noticed this problem with Mass Effect 2. A good example of that is when someone is talking and then they are going to do an action after their line such as shoot an enemy. They will start their line, then about 2 or 3 words away from finishing their line they will stand up and do the action and cut their line off. I have tried lowering the resolution and such and have noticed that it still happens. If anyone could help me figure out what is going on here I would really appreciate it.

BTW the FPS are running perfectly smooth and there is no choppiness or anything and I am running the laptop on a cooler so its not a heat issue. Thanks


----------



## JOKAWILD

I love this machine it works great and gets the job done. i have used turbogear to overclock it to 2.9GHz but then i used setfsb to boost it even further. i was able to get 3.17GHz before i noticed the temps reaching some unsafe levels nothing dangerous but i have ordered a better cpu cooling system. cant wait to see the temps with it. but this machine is actually a perfect hackintosh system too. its almost a mirror image of a macbook pro. i have dual-booted windows 7 ultimate and snow leopard osx 10.6.2 (distro by hazard) and now i have updated it to 10.6.4 what else can i say, this machine is a beast!!!


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Decibel*


I was wondering if anyone could benchmark their asus on this
http://www.finalfantasyxiv.com/media.../na/index.html
for the performance our laptops have they score pretty low here


Little late on reading this but when I ran the benchmark I scored around 2300. It's on the 'slightly low' side but it looked and ran fine in the 720p window.


----------



## Durdle Class A

How does the duo do? Does it bottleneck the 260m in gaming?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A*


How does the duo do? Does it bottleneck the 260m in gaming?


A little bit. My buddy has the g73 best buy version and it runs phenomenally. I have to tweak some settings here and there to get the same fps as he does. But all in all its a great system.


----------



## I FJ I

A lot of pages on this thread, and don't have all the time to read through everything. I want to over clock to CPU and GPU(only back to default). What is the best laptop cooling unit I can get for the G72GX?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *I FJ I* 
A lot of pages on this thread, and don't have all the time to read through everything. I want to over clock to CPU and GPU(only back to default). What is the best laptop cooling unit I can get for the G72GX?

If I remember correctly, Tobuk said the Cryo NZXT. Although I have overclocked this numerous times and didn't have an issue with heat, probably due to good AC lol.


----------



## I FJ I

Thanks. I am just asking because I have moved to the Middle East for work (Which is why I bought a laptop) and even with AC the room can reach 35C. I'm just a little concerned because after reading some reviews the temperature can get quite hot. Thanks again.


----------



## I FJ I

Can you point me in the direction for some good advice on overclocking this laptop?


----------



## Marafice Eye

I use the TurboGear software from ASUS to do the CPU overclocking. and the Nvidia system monitor tools to do the GPU clocking.


----------



## Tobuk

For the GPU

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_...ools_6.05.html

It adds an overclock link in the Nvidia Control Panel


----------



## simplicity05

A few questions as I wait on this machine in the mail:

1) Can the graphics card be swapped out if I desired to do so (to maybe a ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5870)?

2) From doing my own research, it doesn't seem as though raid is suported. Is this correct?

3) Has anyone found a hard drive caddy that is compatable with the G72 other than the one direct from asus?

4) Are there any significant performance upgrades one can look at such as a different brand of ram?

5) Would moving to the Q9000/9100 processor be an upgrade, downgrade, or be insignificant?

6) If one would install the Q9x00, is it able to be overclocked via bios?

Thanks guys/gals, I can't wait to get this!


----------



## Tobuk

1) Pretty sure the GPU isn't soldered down, so maybe? But I've also heard that Asus changes they're GPU designs a lot so things probably won't fit.

2) No RAID as far as I know.

3) Not that I know of.

4) Easiest upgrade would be a good SSD. Make the factory HDD a storage drive and run the OS on it.

5) IMO, the C2D performs great. It's a good fit for the GTX 260.

6) No.


----------



## simplicity05

Thanks a ton!

GPU - any clue as to where a guy can buy discrete mobility cards?

Another kinda side question - anyone know if it's possible to get ahold of the backpack that these shipped with when they were still new? (Shown about 1/4th way down on this page.)


----------



## Tobuk

I don't know any retail places that sell those packs. You can always check eBay.

Also, with mobile GPUs, they are ridiculously expensive. The G73 (with the 5870m) is roughly 15% faster than the G72. Even if you found a 5870m to put in, it would probably be $400+, which is a third of the cost of a brand new G73. Not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## simplicity05

Only reason I'd want to upgrade the graphics card would be for DX11 compatibility. Other than for that sole reason, I'm sure the 260M will suit me fine.


----------



## jcm2302

check it out!!!


----------



## rpmarens

A request if I may...









The recently released FFXIV (upcoming Final Fantasy MMORPG) benchmark test is well known for being mean, rude and crude w/ the scores it hands out.

Would you please be so kind and run this benchmark against factory/overclocked settings at high/low res and post the resulting scores?

I would very much appreciate it!

Official Download
http://www.finalfantasyxiv.com/media/benchmark/na/


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rpmarens* 
A request if I may...









The recently released FFXIV (upcoming Final Fantasy MMORPG) benchmark test is well known for being mean, rude and crude w/ the scores it hands out.

Would you please be so kind and run this benchmark against factory/overclocked settings at high/low res and post the resulting scores?

I would very much appreciate it!

Official Download
http://www.finalfantasyxiv.com/media/benchmark/na/

I already ran it both stock and OC'd. The problem with the benchmark is it can only be run at 1280x720 (windowed) or 1920x1080 (too big for the monitor's native res)

With that being said, at 720p, factory clocked, this thing scored a tad over 2200, and over clocked (cpu oc'd by 15%, and gpu clocked back to normal) it scored about 2381 or so.

So at 720p, the game is still certainly playable, and when we're able to change settings and resolution, I'm sure a few tweaks here and there will make is perfectly playable.


----------



## simplicity05

Just wanted to say that I just received my G72GX from newegg (went with the awesome refurbed deal) a couple days ago. Anyone mulling this PC over - GET IT. I couldn't be happier with my new laptop. I'm fairly certain that the only way this thing is "refurbished" is that they installed windows 7 home premium on the system. I just can't wait to start throwing some games at it. Haven't played anything new for PC in about 6 years.


----------



## vestibule

I wish my lappy had backlit keys like this


----------



## rpmarens

Thank you for the fast response, mate.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rpmarens* 
Thank you for the fast response, mate.

Np, like I said, I could get a much better result if the bench program allowed me to change the res and the settings.


----------



## Kerexu

Hello. I bought this model (best deal I could get here). It will arrive in up to 2 days.
But I have some doubts:

1- I read about this model, and some people say that it comes with SoundBlaster drivers, some people had freezing problems, after removing the driver the problem was solved. Did you remove them?
2- What about the sleep problem, does a BIOS update solve it? Or should I update BIOS anyway?
3- Do you use drivers from ASUS website, or do you download the latest from the manufacturers?

*Thank you!*


----------



## simplicity05

I downloaded the freshest drivers I could off of NVidia's page personally. I usually don't sleep my laptop at all, just shut it down if I'm done with it.

So far the only issue I ran into was when I was updating my graphics drivers. I had installed avg and hadn't yet removed trend micro's antivirus. For some reason it decided to hang every time I tried to install NVidia's drivers. Had to reboot to get it free. Uninstalling trend micro did the trick for me. So far, no more problems.


----------



## Akka

Since the latest update provided by asus updater a few months back I haven't had one BSOD (I used to have one a day).

As far as my problem earlier that I posted about with the video/audio sync for some games, I just turned off the turbo gear and it stopped going out of sync.


----------



## Wykedtron

Quick question. I see that the turbo mode is supposed to increase the processor speed to 2.8 but mine only seems to be going up to 2.6 according to CPU-Z. Am I misunderstanding something here? BTW this laptop is now $700.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wykedtron*


Quick question. I see that the turbo mode is supposed to increase the processor speed to 2.8 but mine only seems to be going up to 2.6 according to CPU-Z. Am I misunderstanding something here? BTW this laptop is now $700.


Need to change the setting in Turbogear. It defaults to like 3 or 5%. You can change it to be 3%, 5%, 10%, or 15%. !5 will get you the 2.9 speeds. And as far as I know, you'll have to do this every time, since on mine at least, Turbogear never remembers to choose 15%


----------



## simplicity05

Mine's the same way - have to reset to 15% every time. I also can't seem to get the overclock settings for the GPU to stick either. I set up rules for it "Load X profile when Y games runs" and that didn't stay. I have to manually open my NVidia controls and load my overclock profile each time I want my GPU to overclock... annoying...


----------



## Xureals

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wykedtron*


Quick question. I see that the turbo mode is supposed to increase the processor speed to 2.8 but mine only seems to be going up to 2.6 according to CPU-Z. Am I misunderstanding something here? BTW this laptop is now $700.


Where did you manage to get it for 700$ ? I'm planning on buying the laptop in the coming week or two, and I'm looking around for the best deal - wanna save some cash for an mx518 and some decent headphones along with it.


----------



## Logic54

Just a fast reply on my iphone. I just bought this laptop about 2 weeks ago recertified from newegg.com. Only thing wrong was the side panel covers for the usb were missing everything else looked and worked like new. I have had good and bad experiances with asus but their laptops are good tech support sucks but not as bad as hp. Room for another hard drive is available on tgis not sure if review said this. It can install mac osx almost just out of the box amazing speed 6gigs is better and 2.6ghz core duo is all u need. I will do a more in debth review with this in a video end of august. I got mine for $764 with $10 shipping and for wat I got heck of a deal. I just bought a $40 spare 7200 rpm hard drive for it so it is expandable gotta also see if i can squeeze faster ram like hyper x in it but i know you can put ssd drives in this laptop. A little heavy and heat blow out the back good. Id say 9 pounds or so can only have it lay on yur chest or belly for a short time gets hot and heavy like my one ex hehe. I would suggest buying this as ipads are taking over and netbooks i needed a usb laptop with big screen to game and work with audio on it mostly. I didnt buy a new core i3 or i5 cpu laptop with ddr3 cuz these a little more older laptops pack a punch with value I rather have 6 gigs expandable bigger laptop with a more dedicated and upgradable laptop then just a speedy core i5 dell laptop but thats just me. Newer isnt always better look at music. This is much faster than just 4 gig ddr 3 anyway. I have been building gaming towers for over ten years just so ya kno. Hope I helped your desicion it took me a month too find the right laptop for me and I chose this good luck.

Logic


----------



## Decibel

I was wondering if anyone was having a problem playing starcraft 2 on this pc.
For some reason the video card keeps acting up during the cinematic parts, the regular game play runs fine but if it stops for a cut scene type of thing everythings tends to get this black shadowing


----------



## Atrumia

I've had no issues running SC2. Make sure you have the most up to date drivers.


----------



## stearic

I've heard of a general problem with SC2 though and it causing video cards to overheat and die. That's just the initial word i've heard though.


----------



## Kreender

Help!
I was updating the BIOS usingasus update, it could`t verify the operation, but it apparenttly cleared the old BIOS and copied the new one. I restarted and... nothing, the pc does absolutely nothing, just a black screen, no POST, no nothing.
I was wondering what could I do?
How do I restart the CMOS?, anybody has the service manual for this model.
Any help would be really appreciated, I really need my pc.


----------



## Logic54

Remove the battery for 10 minuetes. Plug it back in and power on if that fails repeat same steps while holding power button down and continue to press the power button then good luck it that all fails u might have screwed yur bios. So i would return it to where you bought it or take it to computer store best buy in the worst case they can repair it. Not sure how much it is but if you dont have to switch bioses onboard and you didbt screw the bios onboard up it would probebly be under $50. I know new bios chips themselves go for about $100 to $200 plus replacement. Dont get all worried tho try removing the battery.

Logic


----------



## Kreender

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Logic54*


Remove the battery for 10 minuetes. Plug it back in and power on if that fails repeat same steps while holding power button down and continue to press the power button then good luck it that all fails u might have screwed yur bios. So i would return it to where you bought it or take it to computer store best buy in the worst case they can repair it. Not sure how much it is but if you dont have to switch bioses onboard and you didbt screw the bios onboard up it would probebly be under $50. I know new bios chips themselves go for about $100 to $200 plus replacement. Dont get all worried tho try removing the battery.

Logic


Thanks Logic, IÂ´ll try that but I already found the BIOS battery, with the help of a video of a disassembly of a G71GX. I unplugged it for several hours but it did{t work, IÂ´ll have it disconnected the rest of the weekend, if it fails IÂ´ll try your advice.
And about bringing it to where I bought it, itÂ´s almost impossible, see, I don't live in the US, I live in Colombia, there isnÂ´t an ASUS service centre anywhere, the computer was a gift from a relative that went to the US. ASUS has zero support in all latinamerica, at least to my knowledge.
I have pictures of the whole process of dissasembly, I donÂ´t know if they would be useful to anyone.


----------



## Kreender

Nothing works, IÂ´m screwed, how sad.


----------



## laptop_pilot

Great review. Just bought this laptop and I\\'m loving it. Got it refurbished on eBay for 650 with free shipping!







Working on getting FS9 and FSX installed on it. (primary use is Flight Sim) This review made up my mind when i decided to dump my Gateway P-6860FX and go with this one. Thanks again.


----------



## dacts

hello, every time i overclock the cpu using asus turbogear the audio gets out of sync independently of how much i overclock it, seems other people have been experiencing the same problem, but i have not found a way how to fix this, hope some one can help me, i am mexican so pardon my english


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dacts*


hello, every time i overclock the cpu using asus turbogear the audio gets out of sync independently of how much i overclock it, seems other people have been experiencing the same problem, but i have not found a way how to fix this, hope some one can help me, i am mexican so pardon my english


I haven't experience this myself, but maybe somebody else can chime in?


----------



## dacts

hello, i just wanted to know if someone has found a solution for the out of sync audio in games when overclocking the cpu using asus turbo gear, it just seems to happen only during cutscenes for example in both original crysis and crysis warhead and some other games, this happens independently of how much i overclock it, the only way to get properly sync audio is to not overclock at all







, hope someone can can help me with this problem, thanks


----------



## Duppyman

Hey Tobuk! great review here, thanks for posting. I'm currently stuck between buying a G60JX-Rbb05 or a G72GX-Rbb05. Which do you think will perform better while gaming. The key differences are the G60 has the core i5, ddr3 ram and a 7200rpm HDD. The g72 has the better graphics card and 2 more gigs of ram, but the ram is ddr2. Please let me know what you think of the two, they're just so similar I don't know what to chose! thanks again man!

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...Sku=F12-170006

VS

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...158&CatId=2510


----------



## Welsh Wizard

Hi Everyone !

I have an Asus GX72 refurbished Bestbuy model . I immediately used the overclocking software that came with it along with overclocking the G.P.U within safe boundaries.

The temperature of the C.P.U rose to 64 degrees and the G.P.U temperature was 95 degrees . I soon realized that this wasn't good .

I decided to unscrew the notebooks CPU and G.P.U 's covering plate and carefully mill out using a fine tipped soldering two holes . One for the C.P.U and the other for the G.P.U then carefully placing a rubber rim or seal within each milled out hole.

I then went to a D.I.Y store and bought two miniature chromed steel light fittings and two chromed sink plugs ( The type that filters unwanted waste ).

With metal cutter and a vice along with a file I carefully cut out the sink plates and the outer rims on the chromed steel light fixtures to ensure a clean flat surface for them to sit on the notebooks plastic surface.

After having cut and filed the sink plugs and and the light fixtures I then placed them into the milled out holes. The CPU chromed steel plate fitted nicely and especially with the rubber rim to buffer it. I then carefully bent back the stems from the modded light fixture to hold it flat and firmly to the notebook cover . I did the same for the G.P.U , but getting the chromed steel light modded fixture plate is slightly more difficult to get a firm flat fit . ... therefore you have to cut and file down some areas near the G.P.U milled out hole area.

Once you have done this the chromed steel modded light fixture will rest nicely on the notebook cover surface . However to get a perfect finish I decided to get some tie straps and tightly strap both chromed steel modded light fixture plates, ensuring that there stem on the flip side were pressed down and securing each plate.

Notice that I had not used any glue ..especially super glue or even hot .

Super glue will damage the surface beyond belief and will not stick , it becomes brittle.
Hot glue will perish and will not stick to the notebooks plastic interior and exterior surface .... I know this as I learned the hard way.

I left the tie straps on for about a day . The next day I returned and snipped them off they certainly did help .

I then placed the two chromed sink plates on top of each rubber washer rim / seal and then hot glued each chromed sink plate in place .

The rest is history . It works a treat I can now run Call of Duty 4 for hours on end with the CPU clocked to 3 G.h.z and the G.P.U clocked at 550 / 900 / 1400 without having to worry . The G.P.U is at a temperature of 83 degrees and the C.P.U is at 45 degrees .

So it does really work .... I haven't applied any Antec Silver Thermal paste as yet to the C.P.U , North Bridge or G.P.U ... this will even reduce the temperature further.

I have also thought attaching a miniature fan to the G.P.U's sink to force air intake to
the G.P.U . However I have to find a power source from the motherboard . If I spur off or attach the fan in parallel to another fan they the added fan may cause instability and too much current maybe drawn hence the motherboard been damaged.

I have a few ideas of which I will keep you posted about .

Anyhow that's it folks ..love it or hated it ...but it certainly works and its an extremely cheap mod.


----------



## Smoka Cola

What possibilities for upgrade do you have to the CPU if you get this laptop? This is pretty convient because I just started looking at laptops not too long ago and this has been one I wanted.


----------



## Tobuk

As far as I know it will accept any Socket P processor.


----------



## Welsh Wizard

Hi Everyone !

I have an Asus GX72 refurbished Bestbuy model . I immediately used the overclocking software that came with it along with overclocking the G.P.U within safe boundaries.

The temperature of the C.P.U rose to 64 degrees and the G.P.U temperature was 95 degrees . I soon realized that this wasn't good .

I decided to unscrew the notebooks CPU and G.P.U 's covering plate and carefully mill out using a fine tipped soldering two holes . One for the C.P.U and the other for the G.P.U then carefully placing a rubber rim or seal within each milled out hole.

I then went to a D.I.Y store and bought two miniature chromed steel light fittings and two chromed sink plugs ( The type that filters unwanted waste ).

With metal cutter and a vice along with a file I carefully cut out the sink plates and the outer rims on the chromed steel light fixtures to ensure a clean flat surface for them to sit on the notebooks plastic surface.

After having cut and filed the sink plugs and and the light fixtures I then placed them into the milled out holes. The CPU chromed steel plate fitted nicely and especially with the rubber rim to buffer it. I then carefully bent back the stems from the modded light fixture to hold it flat and firmly to the notebook cover . I did the same for the G.P.U , but getting the chromed steel light modded fixture plate is slightly more difficult to get a firm flat fit . ... therefore you have to cut and file down some areas near the G.P.U milled out hole area.

Once you have done this the chromed steel modded light fixture will rest nicely on the notebook cover surface . However to get a perfect finish I decided to get some tie straps and tightly strap both chromed steel modded light fixture plates, ensuring that there stem on the flip side were pressed down and securing each plate.

Notice that I had not used any glue ..especially super glue or even hot .

Super glue will damage the surface beyond belief and will not stick , it becomes brittle.
Hot glue will perish and will not stick to the notebooks plastic interior and exterior surface .... I know this as I learned the hard way.

I left the tie straps on for about a day . The next day I returned and snipped them off they certainly did help .

I then placed the two chromed sink plates on top of each rubber washer rim / seal and then hot glued each chromed sink plate in place .

The rest is history . It works a treat I can now run Call of Duty 4 for hours on end with the CPU clocked to 3 G.h.z and the G.P.U clocked at 550 / 900 / 1400 without having to worry . The G.P.U is at a temperature of 83 degrees and the C.P.U is at 45 degrees .

So it does really work .... I haven't applied any Antec Silver Thermal paste as yet to the C.P.U , North Bridge or G.P.U ... this will even reduce the temperature further.

I have also thought attaching a miniature fan to the G.P.U's sink to force air intake to
the G.P.U . However I have to find a power source from the motherboard . If I spur off or attach the fan in parallel to another fan they the added fan may cause instability and too much current maybe drawn hence the motherboard been damaged.

I have a few ideas of which I will keep you posted about .

Anyhow that's it folks ..love it or hated it ...but it certainly works and its an extremely cheap mod.


----------



## Tobuk

And you're posting this again because...?


----------



## Welsh Wizard

From what I've seen in most forums there seems to be cooling methods for the Asus G- series . I've not seen one for the Asus GX72 .

I'm new to the forum . If you have some mod ideas please let me know.


----------



## 8ight

3 DIMMs on a dual channel DDR2 chipset.. single channel? lmao.


----------



## CyberTechnician

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8ight;11002838*
> 3 DIMMs on a dual channel DDR2 chipset.. single channel? lmao.


This laptop is actually on a desktop board. Uses the P45/G45 Chipset with an FSB of 266Mhz and the ram running at 332Mhz / CAS 5-5-5-15 in Dual Channel.

Slot 0 and 1 runs as a dual channel and Slot 2 runs as a single channel.

Did some tests on my laptop today and here are some speeds for the CPU and Ram.

Intel Core 2 Duo 2527Mhz
L1 Cache: 32K @ 35592 MB/S
L2 Cache: 3072K @ 16516 MB/S
Memory 6143M @ 3085 MB/S


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Looking to get this laptop refurbished from newegg for $730. I will remove the bottom panel to let the CPU and GPU breath since the laptop will be sitting on a flat surface most of the time. One question is how much longer do you think this laptop has before it will have a hard time running games on high settings? Medium?


----------



## bear1223

If you have windows 7 and have upgraded to win7 pro or ultimate, then all you need to install is XPmode for Win7. If you only have the home edition, then you can always down Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 and install it, and build a Virtual Machine for XP, and then not have to worry about the drivers.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Just got this laptop from Microcenter for $530 after tax w/ a free year of MC warranty.

This thing's a beast.
It is retiring my DV7 (3-core, 4gb, HD5650)

It's an open box refurb so the free extended warranty is a huge plus.

The ability to easily add my 64GB SSD boost drive without needing a $50 caddy like I did with my DV7 makes this a great buy.

YAY for gaming laptops!


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae;13154358*
> Just got this laptop from Microcenter for $530 after tax w/ a free year of MC warranty.
> 
> This thing's a beast.
> It is retiring my DV7 (3-core, 4gb, HD5650)
> 
> It's an open box refurb so the free extended warranty is a huge plus.
> 
> The ability to easily add my 64GB SSD boost drive without needing a $50 caddy like I did with my DV7 makes this a great buy.
> 
> YAY for gaming laptops!


Link? Found link, but how did you get it for $533, it shows $599 for me.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraganUS;13162722*
> Link? Found link, but how did you get it for $533, it shows $599 for me.


Open box for $509 + free 1yr extended MC plan because it was open box







Killer deal if you ask me!


----------



## Imglidinhere

Does anyone else have the NZXT Cryo cooler? Mine really just doesn't cut it.

Granted, I'm using a Toshiba Qosmio, but it should still cool my computer better than it has been.

I see drops of maybe 2-4*C on the hottest core for my i5. The laptop is brand new, no dust or anything in the vents, I ended up ordering a pack of Yate Loons to swap out the stock fans with. Kinda annoying when you spend $70 on a cooling pad only to have it fail horribly for cooling and needing to buy new fans to attempt to resolve the problem.


----------



## LisaH

I'm having this issue sometimes. Most of the time I put it to sleep and it wakes up fine. But every now and then (enough to cause me to seek help), it just won't wake up. I haven't waited it out to see if eventually it will. Somebody emailed me a BIOS fix then I had hard drive issues and had to load the recovery disk and lost the email (that hadn't been backed up in time). Any help appreciated.







Lisa


----------



## LisaH

What is EZFlash and where do I get it. Isn't ASUS Live Update supposed to keep the Bios current? It already says it has the 6.02 Bios. Thanks.


----------



## LisaH

I found my solution in the DataVac Personal Cleaner (got it of eBay for $14.95). It's pretty powerful, comes with two different brush ends and I've found more uses for it than just keeping the heat vents clean, the keyboard is clean, the speakers are clean and it works great on my Dyson fan which also has tiny little vents that gunk up really fast.


----------



## jcm2302

those were the days they hadnt made a hd tray for the aftermarket yet so i made one


----------

